# Hair Weave Challenge for the rest of 2008?



## Neala21 (Jun 3, 2008)

Any one up to doing a hair weave challenge for the rest of 2008?

I decided to come up with this challenge after stalking Reneice hair album. The purpose of this challenge is allow your hair to rest especially from heat, manipulation and other damaging things we do to our hair and to retain length and have healthy hair!  

Rules are simple
1. Get a weave done (it can be full or partial) so that majority of your is hidden
2. Applicator bottle to shampoo hair in the shower only at least once a week! (mix the shampoo and a bit of water, then lift each track and squirt the shampoo under the weave.  It will create an almost instat lather, then jsut massage your scalp in between the track and thoroughly rinse out)
3. Mositurize scalp 2-3x a week (this can be done using the applicator bottle as well for very easy application to braids)
4. Stretch relaxer for those that are relaxed or texalaxed(at least12 weeks if possible. If you can stretch longer the better)
5. Dust ends if necessary (goal is to retain healthy hair)
6. Keep weave in for *6-8 weeks *only
7. Deep condition after taking out weave
8. Re-install weave within a week after taking down unless you get a FRESH relaxer then you need to wait at least 2 weeks before re-doing weave
9. If you get a fresh relaxer during the 2 week break you MUST wear PROTECTIVE STYLES ONLY!!!!
10. Sleep on satin/silk pillowcase or in a silk scarf

Challenge will be for at least 6-7 months and will end *Dec 31, 2008!!!*

Official challenge start date is JULY 1st! Weave must be installed by this date or earlier.****NOTE***Those who are interested in still joining after official start are WELCOME to join at any time!!!!*

IF you would like to join the challenge let me know and I will keep a running list then post pics of starting hair length! 

Feel free to post pics after you remove install or you can wait till the end of the challenge to show your progress.

List so far
Bunny (Neala21)
Ediese
MSA
Jessica_Rabbit
Chauncee
Ayjacks
leeshbeesh
missnurselady
kerakrazy
prettyfaceANB (has retired from challenge)
Incredible1ne
bluediamond0829
ladylibra
LuvMyBigHair
tycoles
MrsWatson
LuvLiLocks
dontspeakdefeat
rhondal
covergirl5906
jamaicalovely
ebzonix
sophisticated1
nickie11
zenobia61
babybex9
Ms.Nigeria (*25*)
JereK
MekyakaKinkerbelle
jry2lnghair
luscious850
lynb7b
reena
nyc_beauty
tasty0619
Hisbestfriend
HERicane10
kkamara5
bee
glamazon386
Honey_Dip
cech2204
tigereyes83
daughterofzion1
indianangel22
tallen
inquiringmind
princessme
nyrican1
prettyfluff1
wyldcurlz
sweetsuccess (*50*)
growmenow
freshlikemoi
kriolagirl
redliz81
missconstrue
classic
pureebony
nya33
chameleonchick
mistee11
jshug
agenoir
napp
amazing
sheree
cicilypayne
missnappylady
sikora
jaded_faerie
butterfly3582
JesssCNU
bluediamond0829
MACgirl2k2 (*74*)
camilla
sweetsuccess
joyousnerd
kkamara5
misconstrue
anewday
cherokee
kweenbeediva
candyacyeliz
nappystorm
kandegirl
lesley
bamachi08
chitowngal330
indianangel22
candy1978 (*90*)
dehill02
msgoody531
imstush
seximami

SO FAR WE HAVE *94* LADIES IN THIS CHALLENGE!!!


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2008)

I'd love to join this challenge because I'm planning on weaving it up until December, but I can't afford to keep a weave in for 4-6 weeks. That would cost me $220 a pop , and with the price of gas nowadays...that'd be ludicrouse (sp).


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 3, 2008)

bumping
any one else?


----------



## msa (Jun 3, 2008)

This is EXACTLY what I was planning to do for the rest of the year anyway. Yay! My first challenge. I'm putting in my weave today or tomorrow so I'll try to post pics (I don't know how...but I'll learn). I'll be doing a partial weave (so that I can put my hair up in a ponytail) with wet and wavy hair.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Jun 3, 2008)

I think you should make the time frame til 8 weeks. You can keep a good weave in 8 weeks successfully. I'll join but I may take it down for my friends' weddings. Plus I give my hair a break sometimes.


----------



## Thann (Jun 3, 2008)

I would like to join the challenge as well. I'm getting my install done in 2days. I just took out my 1st ever install last week after 7weeks. I'll post pics on Fri in my album.


----------



## ajacks (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll join but I have already planned to have my weave taken out July 17th and I will be getting a relaxer that day.  I usually wait 3-weeks before having it reinstalled. After that, I will definitely have it in for the remainder of the year.


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 3, 2008)

I will add you ladies to list! 

Keep it coming!


----------



## leeshbeesh (Jun 3, 2008)

i can definitely join this...my starting length will be the latest pic in my fotki...shall i post it here? anyhow i have been doing this since like december and plan to keep it up until my husband comes back next summer (military man ). so yea...i love weave and i am in!! ooo my first lhcf challenge


----------



## missnurselady (Jun 4, 2008)

I need to be in this challenge, now the problem is deciding what type of hair to get??? Im thinking something big and curly but I have been wearing curly hair forever. Maybe something straight like the Megan Good look, I have so many ideas


----------



## leeshbeesh (Jun 4, 2008)

here is my starting point...my first time uploading pics so lets hope it works!!!


----------



## KeraKrazy (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd like to join, is it okay for me to get a lacefront instead, I'm terrible at keeping in weaves I need to see whats going on with my hair.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm down for this i was just wanting to see my hair with more growth and was getting frustrated on what i could use to get my hair to grow more. 

I have my weave appointment already set up for Friday afternoon.  So i cant wait.  

I dont usually buy straight hair.  I love Natural Body hair(less curling just kind of get up and go) and i have a straight side swept bang.  My problem is that I have a hard time keeping a weave in longer than 4 weeks.  

For the price that i pay for the hair and to get it done i need to work with it for at least 6 to 8 weeks.  I would love to go for at 8 weeks.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 4, 2008)

Im So IN!  This is also perfect for me No Heat Challenge. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=233795

Can I change my rules a little? 

I only like to keep my weaves in for 4 weeks at a  time. I can do mine at home so its not that costly for me. 




Neala21 said:


> Any one up to doing a hair weave challenge for the rest of 2008?
> 
> I decided to come up with this challenge after stalking Reneice hair album. The purpose of this challenge is allow your hair to rest especially from heat, manipulation and other damaging things we do to our hair and to retain length and have healthy hair!
> 
> ...


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 4, 2008)

if i can get ahold of this yungun to braid my hair up and find some weave that is very close to my texture, i'd have one in my head right now.  i've BEEN wanting to try a sew-in for the longest... give me and my hair a break...

*ETA: okay so we have to have the weave in by July 1st?  i'll let you know by then if i'm in or out, LOL.  definitely sooner than later.  i just gotta get ahold of this girl, i don't trust just ANYBODY to braid my hair.  now where's Brock Star?  i need to find that weave she used!


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 4, 2008)

To LadyLibra: Yes, the weave has to be installed by July 1st.  I currently have my hair in interlocks that I did at home and will have this out by the end of June if not earlier so I can re-braid my hair and do my weave as well.

To prettyfaceANB: That's fine if you would like to keep your weave in for 4 weeks at a time.  The rules were originally 4-6 weeks but one of the ladies suggested make it to 8 weeks due to a good weave should hold up for that long.

*TO ALL THOSE WHO JOIN THIS CHALLENGE:*
*Remember there are no PASSES! Also, in between installs NO HEAT (unless it's for deep conditioning treatments ONLY!!)*


----------



## Incredible1ne (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm in.  I plan on getting it done on the 14th.


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 4, 2008)

This is my starting point for the challenge. After a recent setback. 

Bunny.

After the challenge I EXPECT to be FULLY at the 5" mark on my shirt (which is the pink line)!


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 4, 2008)

bumping for more replies


----------



## NikStarrr (Jun 4, 2008)

Count me in.  After a year transitioning I fairly recently big chopped.  It's not as long as I'd like, so I plan to weave up (next week actually) and to stay in weaves consistently until the end of the year.  So add me to the list!


----------



## tycoles (Jun 4, 2008)

This is on time!  I was torn between a lf and weave, and was leaning in the direction of the weave.  I would like to join this challenge if I can find a good weavologist by July 1.  Any ladies in VA/DC/MD know of a good stylist?


----------



## MrsWatson (Jun 4, 2008)

I am soooooooooo in!!!!!
This is perfect for me! 
I'm planning on staying weaved up for a year!


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 5, 2008)

I will get you ladies added! 

For those who haven't posted starting hair pics please do so by *July 1st*. Thanks! 

MrsWatson, I am with you I plan to wear weaves as well for a year but to do in 6 month challenge increments.  I wanna see how much my hair will grow and the health to compare if this something I can do for another 6 months after this challenge.


----------



## ajacks (Jun 5, 2008)

I currently have a weave and won't be able to post a starting picture until July 16th.


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 5, 2008)

That's fine ayjacks.  Just post your pic before you install your next weave!


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh Please count me in


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a sew-in now so I can not post my most current length but this is my start from April: 






My Regimen: 

No Heat until end of summer
No Trims between sew-in
OCT & Elasta Mango Butter every other day


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jun 5, 2008)

Count me in!!


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have you ladies to the list. 

What products will you ladies be using to moisturize while wearing your weave? 

I am thinking about using the following products daily to make sure my hair stays in tip-top shape:

Coconut oil
Olive oil
Leave-in conditioner (Giovanni)

Applying these products in applicator bottle (one for oils & one for leave-in).  

The above products are aside from my shampoo, conditoner & deep conditioner which are Aubrey Organics, Elasta QP & ORS products.


----------



## rhondal (Jun 5, 2008)

Good challenge.

Include me in. I just took a weave out of my hair yesterday. I planned on weaving my hair up until the end of the year anyway. In about a week, I will be putting another one in. So yes I am in there with you.

I will get pictures on when I can fiqure out how to put them on.


----------



## leeshbeesh (Jun 6, 2008)

Neala I will be using a mixture of water, infusium moisturologie, brx braid spray, and carol's daughter leave in. I also use whipped baggy cream and vatika oilfor my scalp after washes.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Jun 6, 2008)

I would like to join....I am switching from straight looks to curly...the constant straightening to blend my perimeter into the weave is killing my hair..


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm in.


I'll consider the pic in my fotki under April 2008 as my starting point.   Please note that I'm really 1 inch beyond this pic.

http://public.fotki.com/jamaicalovely/bhmchallenges2008/3rd-update-april-2008/


----------



## ebzonix (Jun 7, 2008)

I would love to join this challenge, but I'm terrible with weaves. I'm really bad at choosing the type of hair, and styling. I like straight styles, but I don't always like straight styles. I'm not relaxed, and the purpose is to use less heat which means I don't want to press my edges due to reversion. Then I wouldn't get a full weave. I'm just completely lost when it comes to weaves.


----------



## Mena (Jun 7, 2008)

msa said:


> This is EXACTLY what I was planning to do for the rest of the year anyway. Yay! My first challenge. I'm putting in my weave today or tomorrow so I'll try to post pics (I don't know how...but I'll learn). I'll be doing a partial weave (so that I can put my hair up in a ponytail) with wet and wavy hair.


 

same here
im down!


----------



## nickie11 (Jun 9, 2008)

Add me to the list too, I'll take my starting pix this week before I get my weave.


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 9, 2008)

Ebzonix- I used to be natural and wore weaves.  It's best to get a full head weave b/c you don't wanna use heat to straighten your natural hair if you leave it out and it reverts.  As far as styles straight hair will you allow you more options with a weave.  I currently have a straights style and I plan to curl it, braid outs, bantu knots and more.  These are some options with wearing straight.  Or you can get a weave that is naturally curly or wet n wave so it can have a spanish wave when wet but you can also straighten it out when you opt for other styles. 

I'll post a pic tomorrow of my weave or perhaps later today if I can get around to it.  I took down my interlocks (i did them myself) after only having them in for a week.  and did my full weave this weekend along with my sister's hair (neala) will also be doing the challenge.

Below is an idea of my hair (Bunny) looks after I did my weave but this is pic is from last year during my pregnancy. I also used synthetic hair that you can curl.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 9, 2008)

Here is my starting pic. I just got my weave installed on June 7th, and I plan to take it down on August 7th. Four more inches to BSL!! Wohoo.. I can definitely get there by December.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Jun 10, 2008)

Anybody using megatek or oct? We can compare notes and help each other while we are weaved up. I have my before pics but it's only of my hair curly, but I will stretch some pieces and snap some shots.


----------



## ajacks (Jun 10, 2008)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> Anybody using megatek or oct? We can compare notes and help each other while we are weaved up. I have my before pics but it's only of my hair curly, but I will stretch some pieces and snap some shots.


 
I'm using OCT, but I don't have any true comparison pictures.  I've been weaving it up since Feb.


----------



## cocomochaa (Jun 10, 2008)

can i join the challenge?


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Babybex9- I will get you added to the challange. Please post your starting pic when you get a chance or by July 1st. Thanks for joining! 

To ayjacks & Jessica_Rabbit: What is OCT?


----------



## ajacks (Jun 10, 2008)

Neala21 said:


> To ayjacks & Jessica_Rabbit: What is OCT?


 

Ovation Cell Therapy.


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Jun 10, 2008)

Hmmmm, I really want to join this challenge.  I think it will give my hair a much needed break.  But I'm scared of the heat factor...as in "this hair makes me hotter than a mug..." 

I already have issues with my current head of hair.

Second concern is finding a closure in time.  I definitely want a weave with realistic closure.  Will cost an arm and a leg, but since I'm natural, I don't want to leave any hair out that I would have to style (ain't no hair on the planet that will match my texture) and I don't want a full weave where it's completely sewn up.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks ayjacks!

To MekyakaKinkerbelle: Have you tried going to the beauty supply store.  I know they carry various types of closures depending on if you are going for a straight look or curly.  Plus, they offer closures I beleive in synthetic hair and definately in human hair.  Some places even carry lacefront closures.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is my starting pic. I took this about 4 weeks ago. I am currently using OCT 3 x's a week and I have started taking 3 Alta silica daily. Pushing for an inch per month or more. Keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## JereK (Jun 10, 2008)

thats great, please count me in I just had my weave installed i will keep mine for 4-6 weeks, because i get serious matting if kept any longer.  Im wondering for moisture of my braids underneath, is a spray bottle better or applicator bottle?


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm getting weaved up tommorow. I will like to join


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 10, 2008)

IMO it's better to use an applicator bottle so you can get under the braids as well as to the scalp.

I will get you ladies added to the list.


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 12, 2008)

bump bumping


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 12, 2008)

ayjacks said:


> Ovation Cell Therapy.


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=204301


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Jun 12, 2008)

@ Neala21...

I am meeting with my stylist this evening.  We chatted a while on the phone and she is going to hook me up.

Add me to the list please !
In by July 1, right?

My goal - I'm just gonna say 3-4 inches by the end of the year.  Baby makes hair grow fast, but after baby, hair sheds like crazy.  So, I'll be happy with 3 inches and full armpit length hair.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jun 12, 2008)

okay i got my weave done on last Friday.  Ive started using OCT and have MT on the way.  I use it with the applicator.  So im looking for results.  At first i didnt like my weave and was about to get it done over again.  But i have to find someone to cut it up, thin it out and layer it out to make it look more natural.  

Because spending that much on a weave it too much...


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 12, 2008)

@ MekyakaKinkerbelle: got you added to the list. Right gotta be in b4 July 1st! 

@ bluediamond: I was thinking about using MT but not sure yet.  Keep me posted on your results here in this thread.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 13, 2008)

Just felt like posting my past weave and braid styles. I couldnt begin to tell you how many times Ive gotten my weaves done or how many styles. I have been wearing weaves since I was 15 years old (My sister does mine)


----------



## jry2lnghair (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi newbie here.  I would like to join.  I'm currently transitioning w/out the BC.  My current lenght is about armpit.  Will post pic before the DL.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 13, 2008)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Just felt like posting my past weave and braid styles. I couldnt begin to tell you how many times Ive gotten my weaves done or how many styles. I have been wearing weaves since I was 15 years old (My sister does mine)


 

Sorry! I know this is so off topic, but please share your secret to getting your ab so defined. I'm vacationing back home in the Caribbean in August, and I have to tone my lower stomach. I've already stopped with the fast food, and I drink tons of water. Please pm me.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 13, 2008)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> Anybody using megatek or oct? We can compare notes and help each other while we are weaved up. I have my before pics but it's only of my hair curly, but I will stretch some pieces and snap some shots.


 
I used MegaTek with my last sew-in, and got a lot of growth. I plan to do so again with this sew-in.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 13, 2008)

Sent! 



Ediese said:


> Sorry! I know this is so off topic, but please share your secret to getting your ab so defined. I'm vacationing back home in the Caribbean in August, and I have to tone my lower stomach. I've already stopped with the fast food, and I drink tons of water. Please pm me.


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 14, 2008)

This challenge is exactly what i needed, i swear you can find a challenge for anything on lhcf.
I plan on getting my sew in next saturday.  I will be leaving it in for 7 week before getting it redone again. I wanted to use the sew in to help me stretch my relaxer until October but If I can make it until Decemeber that will be perfect. As for a growth aid, I plan on jumping on the MT bandwagon for a couple of months then going backto my MN.
 By the end of this challenge I hope to be full APL.​


----------



## Ladylyn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm in!  This is just what I need to hit my goal for the end of the year


----------



## tycoles (Jun 15, 2008)

*sigh* Ok, I got like 2 weeks until the challenge starts, and I can't find anyone to do my weave.  I've called several people, and they are either not calling me back or they are too expensive.  Who I gotta sleep with to get a weave man!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 15, 2008)

What state do you live in?



tycoles said:


> *sigh* Ok, I got like 2 weeks until the challenge starts, and I can't find anyone to do my weave. I've called several people, and they are either not calling me back or they are too expensive. Who I gotta sleep with to get a weave man!


----------



## reena (Jun 15, 2008)

your hair does look great. Im in b/c I already wear a weave did for most of 2007 and 2008.  Off topic too. what reggi did you for your abs.


----------



## tycoles (Jun 15, 2008)

prettyfaceANB said:


> What state do you live in?


 

I am in VA.


----------



## ajacks (Jun 15, 2008)

tycoles said:


> I am in VA.


 
I sent you a PM w/ some MD stylist.  I saw in your previous post that you said MD/DC/VA.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 15, 2008)

If you can get to PG County, my sister can do it. She does a great job. I posted my weaves earlier in this thread. 


tycoles said:


> I am in VA.


----------



## nyc_beauty (Jun 15, 2008)

Count me in!. I am currently in a weave will post a current pic, once I take my hair down. Thanks!


----------



## ebzonix (Jun 15, 2008)

*Does anyone know of a Curly weave that I can get. I don't want to only have straight styles and since I'm planning on having some of my hair out, then I'd like to have the alternative of straight and kinky curly, if there's such a thing that's not extravegantly priced.*


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jun 15, 2008)

bluediamond0829 said:


> I'm down for this i was just wanting to see my hair with more growth and was getting frustrated on what i could use to get my hair to grow more.
> 
> I have my weave appointment already set up for Friday afternoon.  So i cant wait.
> 
> ...



Bluediamond, your hair came out nice!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 15, 2008)

I think this is really cute. 









ebzonix said:


> *Does anyone know of a Curly weave that I can get. I don't want to only have straight styles and since I'm planning on having some of my hair out, then I'd like to have the alternative of straight and kinky curly, if there's such a thing that's not extravegantly priced.*


----------



## ebzonix (Jun 15, 2008)

prettyfaceANB said:


> I think this is really cute.



yeah it does, but i'm looking for more of a kinky curly one that would blend well with my hair out


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Jun 16, 2008)

ebzonix said:


> *Does anyone know of a Curly weave that I can get. I don't want to only have straight styles and since I'm planning on having some of my hair out, then I'd like to have the alternative of straight and kinky curly, if there's such a thing that's not extravegantly priced.*


I stopped doing straight weaves a couple of years ago. I solely do curly ones. I will check tomorrow to see if my favorite vendors have anything in stock.


I am going to purchase a moisturizing mist from either oyin (juices and berries) or shescentit.com. Anybody have any feedback or suggestions? I'm going to spritz my hair nightly.


Anybody else with a curly weave?

I have to remember to call Reniece some time this week to see if I can get tighted up before she goes on maternity leave. If not, I'll go to Breon.


----------



## msa (Jun 16, 2008)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> I stopped doing straight weaves a couple of years ago. I solely do curly ones. I will check tomorrow to see if my favorite vendors have anything in stock.
> 
> *
> I am going to purchase a moisturizing mist from either oyin (juices and berries) or shescentit.com. Anybody have any feedback or suggestions? I'm going to spritz my hair nightly.*
> ...



I love juices and berries, it's my favorite spritz. Personally, to really moisturize my hair when it's in a weave I use oyin honey hemp conditioner  mixed with water (not so it's runny, just so it's easier to distribute). I use a bottle with a nozzle to apply it. I usually do that once a week and then the rest of the time I spritz with juices and berries. Even with loose hair, this is the best combination for me.


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for joining the challenge! 

I will get you ladies :reena, nyc_beauty, jry2lnghair, luscious850 & lynb7b added to the list.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Jun 16, 2008)

msa said:


> I love juices and berries, it's my favorite spritz. Personally, to really moisturize my hair when it's in a weave I use oyin honey hemp conditioner  mixed with water (not so it's runny, just so it's easier to distribute). I use a bottle with a nozzle to apply it. I usually do that once a week and then the rest of the time I spritz with juices and berries. Even with loose hair, this is the best combination for me.


I'm going to browse around the Oyin site some more today.


----------



## tasty0619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i'm in...my 1st lhcf challenge WOOOTok back OT i will post my start pics either wed or thurs, and my first install will be friday...i plan on cowashing daily- every other day and shampooing once a week....do you ladies DC in weaces though??? i'm curious


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 17, 2008)

Tasty0619 Congrats on this being your 1st challenge!   I will get you added to the list! 

I don't normally deep condition my hair when wearing a weave. I do so after I take out my install. I just make sure my hair is well conditioned and moisturize while wearing my weave


----------



## HisBestFriend (Jun 17, 2008)

I want in!!!!  I had a serious mishap in April and had decided to stay in a weave for the next year.  I have no intention of taking it out to reveal the mess that is my nape.

I'll post a pic tonite of what sent me to the weave.  (before my breakage, I never imagined getting a weave, no I can't imagine growing my hair without it!)


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hisbestfriend. Thanks for joining & I will get you added to the list.

May I ask what the 'mishap' was that is sending you wearing weaves for the next year?


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jun 17, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Bluediamond, your hair came out nice!



Thank you but its a few braids that are lifted and came loose.  And because the hair was wavy and cut to shoulder length its not performing right.  And plus at the top which i dont like i can see the weft.(im very picky about my weaves and how they look).

So Friday I'm getting a new weave by someone else.


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 19, 2008)

bump bump


----------



## HERicane10 (Jun 20, 2008)

Count me in! Weaved up on 6/6/08 at 9 weeks post. Scheduled for take down at the end of month. Will take a progress pic then, but I WILL NOT be relaxing until August at 17 weeks post.


----------



## msa (Jun 20, 2008)

I just got my weave yesterday (6/20) and I love it!! It's wavy in the back and braids for the front part that I left out, which I dipped to make wavy as well. As soon as I get a new camera I'll post pics. I think I'm going to continue with this same style until my birthday in February. Good luck ladies!!


----------



## NikStarrr (Jun 20, 2008)

Just got weaved up on Wednesday.  Plan on weaving consistently for the rest of the year.  I have 6 inches of natural hair and I need her to grow grow grow!


----------



## kkamara5 (Jun 20, 2008)

I definitely was thinking about doing this myself.....Im totally in.....


----------



## kkamara5 (Jun 20, 2008)

tycoles said:


> This is on time! I was torn between a lf and weave, and was leaning in the direction of the weave. I would like to join this challenge if I can find a good weavologist by July 1. Any ladies in VA/DC/MD know of a good stylist?


 


Yea there is a lady I know that does hair very well and she resides in MD..she has installed my full weave twice and her prices are reasonable....let me know if you need more info...


----------



## bee (Jun 20, 2008)

All this talk about weaves and noone has mentioned any hair recommendations?!  I have never had a weave before but plan to attempt one before the summer is over.  I don't plan on wearing them for more than 4 weeks so any good BSS hair recs, is greatly appreciated.

I guess I should mention that I want the bob look but I also want to be able to wear a braid out too.


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 21, 2008)

Today I got my new sew in installed, im so excited, i cant wait to see how much growth i get from it + my megatek. I want to be able to wash my sew in once a week for the next 8 weeks before i remove it. Does anyone have any tips on washing a straight 100% human hair install?​


----------



## Ediese (Jun 21, 2008)

bee said:


> All this talk about weaves and noone has mentioned any hair recommendations?! I have never had a weave before but plan to attempt one before the summer is over. I don't plan on wearing them for more than 4 weeks so any good BSS hair recs, is greatly appreciated.
> 
> I guess I should mention that I want the bob look but I also want to be able to wear a braid out too.


 
I got mine done a few weeks ago, and decided to use BSS hair. I bought the Sensational Premium Now, and I don't have any problems with shedding or tangling. It was only $24 a pack. You can check out pics in my fotki. I think it would be great for a bob. Also, I've heard that the Sensational Goddess Remi is good too, but it's more expensive. I think about $65+ per bag. That hair is a little straighter/silkier. I would suggest that you compare both.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 21, 2008)

Luscious850 said:


> Today I got my new sew in installed, im so excited, i cant wait to see how much growth i get from it + my megatek. I want to be able to wash my sew in once a week for the next 8 weeks before i remove it. Does anyone have any tips on washing a straight 100% human hair install?​


 
Dilute your shampoo/conditioner and water in an applicator bottle, and squirt it between your braids. That makes it easier to wash from there.


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 21, 2008)

Ediese said:


> Dilute your shampoo/conditioner and water in an applicator bottle, and squirt it between your braids. That makes it easier to wash from there.


ok what about drying the hair?


----------



## bee (Jun 22, 2008)

Ediese said:


> I got mine done a few weeks ago, and decided to use BSS hair. I bought the Sensational Premium Now, and I don't have any problems with shedding or tangling. It was only $24 a pack. You can check out pics in my fotki. I think it would be great for a bob. Also, I've heard that the Sensational Goddess Remi is good too, but it's more expensive. I think about $65+ per bag. That hair is a little straighter/silkier. I would suggest that you compare both.



Thanks Ediese!


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm in. I just made an appt for a full head weave the Friday after 4th of July. I'll be going back to the salon every 2 weeks to have him wash and maintain the weave though. I plan on keeping it in for 8 -10 weeks to get my moneys worth.

I'm getting tired  of all these wigs. Plus it's too hot. I'm using some Goddess Remi Yaki hair I bought a few months ago and decided not to use it for Miami. I've never used their yaki hair so we'll see how it holds up.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 22, 2008)

bee said:


> All this talk about weaves and noone has mentioned any hair recommendations?!  I have never had a weave before but plan to attempt one before the summer is over.  I don't plan on wearing them for more than 4 weeks so any good BSS hair recs, is greatly appreciated.
> 
> I guess I should mention that I want the bob look but I also want to be able to wear a braid out too.



Are you leaving hair out for blending in the front? If so, I would suggest that you physically go to the store and look at the hair. Then decide on one that is close to your texture. I used to buy Outre Platinum Yaki all the time when I was in college for my weaves and it help up well. My hair is fine and that hair was fine so it blended well. One of my friends bought Milky Way because it looked more coarse/kinky like her own hair. 

Finding hair that blends well with your texture is much more important than the brand itself. If you're only wearing it for 4 weeks then you can get BSS hair. Just stick with a reputable brand and make sure you keep the hair conditioned. That will curb tangles. I usually buy BSS hair for straight styles because I don't wear the same style for very long and I do it myself. Blending isn't really an issue since I get all my hair covered now that I'm natural. It doesn't really matter what it looks like.  

ETA: If you plan on wearing it for an extended period of time or are going to keep having the same style reinstalled then I would suggest springing for quality hair.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 22, 2008)

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> Hmmmm, I really want to join this challenge.  I think it will give my hair a much needed break.  But I'm scared of the heat factor...as in "this hair makes me hotter than a mug..."
> 
> I already have issues with my current head of hair.
> 
> Second concern is finding a closure in time.  I definitely want a weave with realistic closure.  Will cost an arm and a leg, but since I'm natural, I don't want to leave any hair out that I would have to style (ain't no hair on the planet that will match my texture) and I don't want a full weave where it's completely sewn up.  Any suggestions?




You don't have to get a closure. You just have to find somebody who  knows what they're doing. I get all my hair covered and I've never used a closure.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 22, 2008)

Luscious850 said:


> Today I got my new sew in installed, im so excited, i cant wait to see how much growth i get from it + my megatek. I want to be able to wash my sew in once a week for the next 8 weeks before i remove it. Does anyone have any tips on washing a straight 100% human hair install?​



I usually wash in the shower and detangle with a wide toothed comb under the stream of the water. Then I airdry. I've been doing it for years with no problem. Blowdrying pulls at the tracks too much for me. You could also sit under a hooded dryer. The dominicans washed and rollerset my weave a few times back when I was relaxed.


----------



## bee (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the tip glamazon.  When the time comes (I just relaxed a couple of days ago), I'll head to the BSS for some hair!


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 23, 2008)

HERicane10
kkamara5
bee
glamazon386

I have added the above ladies to the list!  Thanks for joining.


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Edieseand Glamazon386. Im planning on washing my weave on sunday, ill let you know how it turns out, lol this should be interesting. 

One more question. Will washing my hair once a week bust my weave before my 8 weeks is over, i really dont want to look a hott mess going to schoolerplexed​


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 24, 2008)

I have to retire from this challenge. Because of the OCT and no being able to co-wash regularly, my ends were too dry when I took my hair out. I think I may start a bun challenge.


----------



## tigereyes83 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm so excited about this Challenge. I'm currently weaved up check out my fotki for my current style. I think I will go curly for my next install. I'm just waiting for one of my fav vendors to restock some closures. I think I'm going to get some wags bodywave for the actual weave.


----------



## leeshbeesh (Jun 24, 2008)

I have my hair now and am just waiting to get weaved up (again). I am really anxious because I have a trip to rome coming up and I am unsure if I should get it done before OR after the trip erplexed i am way too indecisive!


----------



## cech2204 (Jun 24, 2008)

Can anyone recommend any good BSS brands of weave???  I would like to wear mine in a straight style.


----------



## kandegirl (Jun 24, 2008)

cech2204 said:


> Can anyone recommend any good BSS brands of weave???  I would like to wear mine in a straight style.



Regular Sensationel and Remy Goddess.


----------



## Honey-Dip (Jun 24, 2008)

Count me in. I just had a new sew in done 2 weeks ago.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jun 24, 2008)

kandegirl said:


> Regular Sensationel and Remy Goddess.



I agree

see pics in my fotki


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 25, 2008)

prettyfaceANB were sorry you decided to retire from this challenge but may you continue have healthy growing & retention! 

Good luck! 

Honey-Dip  thanks for joining and I will get you added to the list.


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jun 25, 2008)

*I just joined this hair care forum but I am definately IN! I ware weaves all the time and I took it out instead of automatically putting it back in for the first time in over 3 years or so to give my hair a rest. I went from permed to natural and it helped my grow out. I am now 100% Natural and going to do this Challenge. By the way this is my first post AND my first challenge. Hello LHCF members!*


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Im in!

Got my weave done June 19

Its a lovely Rihanna-esque cut...my hairdresser is the BOMB!!!! (DMV area baby)


----------



## ajacks (Jun 25, 2008)

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> Im in!
> 
> Got my weave done June 19
> 
> Its a lovely Rihanna-esque cut...my hairdresser is the BOMB!!!! (DMV area baby)


 
Who/Where is your stylist?


----------



## TracyNicole (Jun 26, 2008)

Count me in please.  This may be just what I need. I just have to find someone to do my weave.


----------



## msa (Jun 26, 2008)

IndianAngel22 said:


> *I just joined this hair care forum but I am definately IN! I ware weaves all the time and I took it out instead of automatically putting it back in for the first time in over 3 years or so to give my hair a rest. I went from permed to natural and it helped my grow out. I am now 100% Natural and going to do this Challenge. By the way this is my first post AND my first challenge. Hello LHCF members!*



Welcome!!!

It's my first challenge too!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## InquiringMind (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm in! I'm still recovering from my hair setback . Pics in fotki if ur curious....


----------



## NYRICAN1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Can I join too  I am currently wearing a straight style for 6 weeks and am about to remove it this weekend. My hair is fine and I will be 12 weeks post so I am debating on whether I should wash and dc and relax my new growth after waiting two weeks. Do you girls think this is a good idea My hair tends to break if I wait too long to relax.


----------



## princess me (Jun 26, 2008)

I'M IN! 

i'm getting my weave done tomorrow. as of now, i havent gotten a full perm since maybe jan-feb (cangt remember) but I did get my hairline permed for this weave I had in. But, i dont want to perm my hair until next year. I wanna see how much it grows without manipulation and harsh chemicals. If i like it, i may attempt to go natural, but it could just be a phase for me now, thats why I say next year. I did cut off the majority of my hair though. 

it was kinda shoulder length in January, then when I took out my weave last week, I noticed that my hair was fully shoulder length with damage of course and i needed a perm. but since it was uneven, i cut it all to ear length. 


so thats where i am right now.


----------



## Honey-Dip (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a sew in now but these were taken in May 2008.


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations & Thanks for joining to the following ladies: 

cech2204
tigereyes83
daughterofzion1
indianangel22 - Congrats on joining LHCF and your 1st post & challenge. This site has a wealth of information that you can use on your hair journey.
tallen
inquiringmind
princessme
nyrican1 - I have fine hair as well and since I am coming up on 12 week post I have decided to relax then re-install my weave in about 2 weeks since I don't want my hair to break off from stretching so long.


----------



## Honey-Dip (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry that my pics are little. Does anyone know how to make them bigger?


----------



## tasty0619 (Jun 28, 2008)

ETA: i'm back in yes, i'm very confused, but those twists were not coming quickly  so i'm back in  and i'm doing my first install today


----------



## sweetsuccess (Jun 28, 2008)

_*i'll join.* *i have a sew in now. (my 2nd one ever and i LOVE IT!!!!) BUT.... i will be going a semester abroad leaving sept 4. and i dont know what to do. i WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A WEAVE FOR WHILE IM there.... but i dont think u can keep a weave in that long. i will be there from sept 4 to jan 1.... does anybody know of any style i should get that i can keep in that long?! is keeeping in a style that long unhealthy?!?*_

_*plz. weave experts.. let me know. i was considering doing braids for the first time but i dont want my hair a long with my edges to break!?  *_

_*tia*_


----------



## TracyNicole (Jun 28, 2008)

Neala I just took my braids down last night.  I am at ten weeks and don't think I can stretch for the eight weeks I want to keep the weave.  Is it cool for me to touch it up and wear protective styles installing my weave in two weeks?

Tee


----------



## msa (Jun 28, 2008)

sweetsuccess said:


> _*i'll join.* *i have a sew in now. (my 2nd one ever and i LOVE IT!!!!) BUT.... i will be going a semester abroad leaving sept 4. and i dont know what to do. i WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A WEAVE FOR WHILE IM there.... but i dont think u can keep a weave in that long. i will be there from sept 4 to jan 1.... does anybody know of any style i should get that i can keep in that long?! is keeeping in a style that long unhealthy?!?*_
> 
> _*plz. weave experts.. let me know. i was considering doing braids for the first time but i dont want my hair a long with my edges to break!?  *_
> 
> _*tia*_



You could get a weave for the first part and then afterwards try a half wig. I just ordered my first one to use in between my weaves. It seems like what most people do is have their hair cornrowed under the wig and just wear it. They're not super expensive and you can get more than one so you can have lots of options. To me it seems like an even better protective style than weaves or braids because it's not as much hassle to wash and moisturize your hair.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 28, 2008)

For those of you wearing a straight weave. How are you drying your hair after a wash?


----------



## prettypuff1 (Jun 29, 2008)

I am in.....

 I had an install 6/5/08... It will come out at the end of July and I will wear my lace wig weekly, removing it to wash and dc

 starting point is


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 29, 2008)

Luscious850 said:


> For those of you wearing a straight weave. How are you drying your hair after a wash?



I airdry then curl or flat iron it.


----------



## Thann (Jun 29, 2008)

Just checkin in..... I've had my current install for 3 going on 4 weeks now. This is my second install ever and I haven't bother to take pics because it looks just like the 1st install  I have pics for in my Fotki. 

I plan on keeping this install in for exactly 8wks and getting a fresh relaxer/trim that day. I'm gonna be taking a 2 week break after this install and haven't decided my protective style just yet. 

This time around I started to DC 1x a week with Hair Mayo/Water mix followed by ORS Replenshing Condish. This worked really well with my first install, but I've been looking for something that won't leave my weave so coated. The week I used Aphogee 2min covered followed up with Pantene Sheer Volume Condish and this is keeper for now. I'm trying to stay away from using shampoo so every now and then I add baking soda to my condish. I also just airdry straight after applying leave in to the braids and securing my leave out hair from the sides and back into a cornrow that I pin to my head in the back.


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 29, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> I airdry then curl or flat iron it.


Thanks for the response! I checked out your fotki and giiiiiiirllll, I am loving those weaves. You are very talented. I am definitely going for the curly weave from now on. I heard Remy is the best but I love to cowash. So I need hair that can take bieng wet often without frizzing all over the place.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jun 30, 2008)

count me in! i over did - kept it in 12wks and broke off my BSL length natural hair...which is now APL in the front and just above BSL at its longest (and thinnest) layer in the back.  

here's my question, i'm new to all of this - where do i get the applicator bottles to wash my hair and to moisturie with? and what do you recommend i use in the applicator bottle to moisturize my hair with?i think this may have led to the previous problem...that and a very rough take down process. i just posted a question about this. i'm glad i stumbled upon this challenge.


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 30, 2008)

wyldcurlz said:


> count me in! i over did - kept it in 12wks and broke off my BSL length natural hair...which is now APL in the front and just above BSL at its longest (and thinnest) layer in the back.
> 
> here's my question, i'm new to all of this - where do i get the applicator bottles to wash my hair and to moisturie with? and what do you recommend i use in the applicator bottle to moisturize my hair with?i think this may have led to the previous problem...that and a very rough take down process. i just posted a question about this. i'm glad i stumbled upon this challenge.


 
You can purchase an applicator bottle at Sally's beauty supply or any beauty store.  They're about a $1 or $2.  

As far as moisturizing products I put Giovanni Leave-in in my applicator bottle and then my oils in a second bottle to seal in my leave-in conditioner.  And then I have a 3rd bottle for when doing my shampoo washes.


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 30, 2008)

tallen said:


> Neala I just took my braids down last night. I am at ten weeks and don't think I can stretch for the eight weeks I want to keep the weave. Is it cool for me to touch it up and wear protective styles installing my weave in two weeks?
> 
> Tee


 
That's fine to install your weave in 2 weeks and then just wear protective styles inbetween installs and after fresh relaxers.

I currently just removed my weave b/c I had to get a relaxer! I am at 11 weeks post and I normally go longer but since moving to TX and the heat it's caused my hair to grow faster especially being under the weave.  Once I do my relaxer this week I will be doing protective styles for the next 2 weeks and then redo weave and keep in for 6 weeks.

Keep the weave in as many weeks that you know you hair can handle preferable not over 8 weeks unless you've done so in the past.


----------



## Neala21 (Jun 30, 2008)

To Sweetsuccess



msa said:


> You could get a weave for the first part and then afterwards try a half wig. I just ordered my first one to use in between my weaves. It seems like what most people do is have their hair cornrowed under the wig and just wear it. They're not super expensive and you can get more than one so you can have lots of options. To me it seems like an even better protective style than weaves or braids because it's not as much hassle to wash and moisturize your hair.
> 
> Hope this helps!


 
I agree perhaps a half wig or even a full wig with your hair cornrow underneath, maintaining the same practices of keep your hair mositurized & shampoo as if wearing a weave.  

IA that half or full wigs aren't as much of a hassle when it comes to care for your hair underneath.  

IMO I would NOT recommend keeping a weave in from SEPT 4 to JAN 1, you would be asking for breakage.  The longest you should keep a weave in is 3 months and even then that's pushing it!!! Go with keeping the weave in for 8 weeks and then wearing a half/full wig for the reminder of the time while you're ABROAD.


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok I have a question for my stretchers:: 
Will stretching over a lonnnnnnnng period of time with wearing a sew in every 8 weeks break off my relaxed ends.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 30, 2008)

Luscious850 said:


> Thanks for the response! I checked out your fotki and giiiiiiirllll, I am loving those weaves. You are very talented. I am definitely going for the curly weave from now on. *I heard Remy is the best but I love to cowash. So I need hair that can take bieng wet often without frizzing all over the place*.



Thanks hun.... Then spring for the remy. That's all I used to do with my curly hair. Cowash it every few days and then go. Especially during the summer months. It would dry by midday. The BSS hair is gonna be a matted mess by the 3rd or 4th wash. 

Y'all are making me rethink my style next week. I was getting straight hair but now I'm thinking curly. :scratchch


----------



## cech2204 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello Ladies! Has anyone ever heard of or tried the brand All About My Hair weave???  If so, is it sold in the BSS and what did you think???


----------



## Ediese (Jul 1, 2008)

Luscious850 said:


> Ok I have a question for my stretchers::
> Will stretching over a lonnnnnnnng period of time with wearing a sew in every 8 weeks break off my relaxed ends.


 
I'm a long term transitioner, and I still have all my relaxed ends.  Should probably start trimming them off, but oh well. They haven't broken off.


----------



## Neala21 (Jul 1, 2008)

Luscious850 said:


> Ok I have a question for my stretchers::
> Will stretching over a lonnnnnnnng period of time with wearing a sew in every 8 weeks break off my relaxed ends.


 
As long as you keep your hair WELL moisturized while in the weave and DC weekly if possble with the weave to keep your hair in tiptop shape so your hair doesn't break at the demacration line.


----------



## Luscious850 (Jul 1, 2008)

Ediese said:


> I'm a long term transitioner, and I still have all my relaxed ends.  Should probably start trimming them off, but oh well. They haven't broken off.






Neala21 said:


> As long as you keep your hair WELL moisturized while in the weave and DC weekly if possble with the weave to keep your hair in tiptop shape so your hair doesn't break at the demacration line.



Thanks for the response ladies, Ill be sure to moisturize my hair daily and DC at least once per week. 

Update:
Yikes yesterday after my wash I already noticed one of my tracks comming out, lmaooo.. smh. I have a needle and thread I think Im going to try and stich it up. I have no clue how but Im going to make somethin up.


----------



## Luscious850 (Jul 1, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> Thanks hun.... Then spring for the remy. That's all I used to do with my curly hair. Cowash it every few days and then go. Especially during the summer months. It would dry by midday. The BSS hair is gonna be a matted mess by the 3rd or 4th wash.
> 
> Y'all are making me rethink my style next week. I was getting straight hair but now I'm thinking curly. :scratchch



Ok so... where do I get the Remy hair from???
I thought I could just get it from the BSS


----------



## tasty0619 (Jul 1, 2008)

my start











my weave(self-installed sunday)


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 1, 2008)

Luscious850 said:


> Ok so... where do I get the Remy hair from???
> I thought I could just get it from the BSS



Some BSS's do sell Remy made by the BSS brands. Sensationnel makes Goddess Remy. Outre makes Velvet Remy. Milky Way makes Saga Remy and so on. Each brand just named theirs something different. All of this hair is  processed to some degree but is better quality than the regular BSS lines. It can be reused and will last longer with proper care and upkeep. Or you could order it online. If you want virgin hair you will have to order from a hair vendor. It'll last even longer but depending on who/where you get it from it could be hit and miss.


----------



## priceless2608 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'd like to join. I'm currently in a weave right now that I got installed last week.

I do have a starting pic though, that was taking 6/19, but I have no idea how to insert pics on here.erplexed


----------



## kriolagirl (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello all! Is it too late to join the challenge? I've lurked on this board and finally joined   I'm transitioning (last relaxer was May 2007) and found this site about 6 months in and it has saved and changed my life.  I've been doing the grow/cut and sew-ins...with my latest install a couple of weeks ago.  I want to wear weaves for the rest of the year and do my final chop on my birthday in December. My hair seems to be 4a with some 3c parts and very thick.  I got my hair pressed in June(first heat since Nov 07) and also cut off about 2 inches...i took a pic so as soon as i fig out how to post I will for comparison. I'm wearing Bohyme Brazilian Wave in 14inches and I love it! No heat needed to blend my edges or the little bit of hair I left out. Just water, a little gel and go!

HAPPY WEAVING LADIES!!


----------



## hothair (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm in. I was doing this anyway.


----------



## NYRICAN1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi girls,

I was just wondering if you girls think it is safe to have a weave on fine 11 week post relaxer hair for more than 6 weeks (i'm thinking about 7 or 8 weeks)  I was supposed to remove my weave this week but haven't been able to.   I would'nt want my hair to be matted so I am debating on it.  What products should I use to make sure my hair doesn't get matted?

I appreciate any responses I can get.


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 2, 2008)

NYRICAN1 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I was just wondering if you girls think it is safe to have a weave on fine 11 week post relaxer hair for more than 6 weeks (i'm thinking about 7 or 8 weeks)  I was supposed to remove my weave this week but haven't been able to.   I would'nt want my hair to be matted so I am debating on it.  What products should I use to make sure my hair doesn't get matted?
> 
> I appreciate any responses I can get.



I also am a fine relaxed hair.  I think you are okay.  I don't leave my weaves in for more than 6 weeks though.  I think the longest for me 4 weeks.  But, the 7-8 weeks is good enough.  You should be fine.

Oh, and I am in!


----------



## ren214 (Jul 6, 2008)

I am joining this challenge, but one question: is it ok to do back to back weaves?


----------



## Neala21 (Jul 7, 2008)

ren214 said:


> I am joining this challenge, but one question: is it ok to do back to back weaves?


 
It's okay to do back to back weaves as long as you wait at least 3-4 days but a week is preferred before re-installing a weave.  Your hair needs to 'breath' in between installs and this time in between also allows for your you to properly detangle, deep condition and assess your hair health.


----------



## Neala21 (Jul 7, 2008)

priceless2608
kriolagirl
hothair
redliz81
ren214

Thanks for joining the challenge and I will get you ladies added to the list!


----------



## Neala21 (Jul 7, 2008)

Mini update-

I recently relaxed my hair on June 30th after being 11 weeks post and after having a weave in for 4 weeks, yes I know it's 2 weeks shy of 6 weeks but with all the new growth I couldn't risk breakage.

I will post comparison pics tomorrow or later this evening since I am at work and left my camera at home. But I did get 1.5" new growth! This put me a CBL length and now I am only about 3.5" away from APL. I figure with at least .5" of new growth a month with no setbacks that I will reach my goal by then end of this challenge.

B/c I have to wait 2 weeks before my weave install I AM wearing protective styles which are my WIGS and have upped my moisture in my breakage spots since the texture is different from other areas of my hair.


----------



## freshlikemoi (Jul 7, 2008)

Neala21 said:


> *TO ALL THOSE WHO JOIN THIS CHALLENGE:*
> *Remember there are no PASSES! Also, in between installs NO HEAT (unless it's for deep conditioning treatments ONLY!!)*


 
I love this challenge. I do it anyway, I'm just concerned about the no-heat. Because, I leave my crown area as well as my edges out, and I need to straighten those bad boys for my weave to look F I E R C E!!

Any suggestions....


----------



## GrowmeNOW (Jul 8, 2008)

can i join this challenge as well? i just took my last weave out tonight and i will be posting pictures soon.  i am going back into my weave tomorrow.


----------



## GrowmeNOW (Jul 8, 2008)

NYRICAN1 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I was just wondering if you girls think it is safe to have a weave on fine 11 week post relaxer hair for more than 6 weeks (i'm thinking about 7 or 8 weeks) I was supposed to remove my weave this week but haven't been able to.  I would'nt want my hair to be matted so I am debating on it. What products should I use to make sure my hair doesn't get matted?
> 
> I appreciate any responses I can get.


 i think you should be fine i once left my weave in for over 5 monthserplexed but when i took it out i was well past shoulder length and VERY  happy. over course i didnt worry about matting because i had only washed like 3 times . but the point is all was well. and it got my over the hump of trying to get to shoulder length.


----------



## ajacks (Jul 8, 2008)

Neala21 said:


> *TO ALL THOSE WHO JOIN THIS CHALLENGE:*
> *Remember there are no PASSES! Also, in between installs NO HEAT (unless it's for deep conditioning treatments ONLY!!)*


 


freshlikemoi said:


> I love this challenge. I do it anyway, I'm just concerned about the no-heat. Because, I leave my crown area as well as my edges out, and I need to straighten those bad boys for my weave to look F I E R C E!!
> 
> Any suggestions....


 
OH snap, I forgot that there was a no heat rule.  I need suggestions for straightening the hair that's out as well, considering I stretch for 6-months at a time.


----------



## Ediese (Jul 8, 2008)

GrowmeNOW said:


> i think you should be fine i once left my weave in for over 5 monthserplexed but when i took it out i was well past shoulder length and VERY happy. over course i didnt worry about matting because i had only washed like 3 times . but the point is all was well. and it got my over the hump of trying to get to shoulder length.


 


NYRICAN1 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I was just wondering if you girls think it is safe to have a weave on fine 11 week post relaxer hair for more than 6 weeks (i'm thinking about 7 or 8 weeks) I was supposed to remove my weave this week but haven't been able to.  I would'nt want my hair to be matted so I am debating on it. What products should I use to make sure my hair doesn't get matted?
> 
> I appreciate any responses I can get.


 
I just wanted to mention that I kept my weave in for five months before too, and didnt experience any matting. That was only because I hardly washed my hair, which I've learned now is a . 

I kept it in this year for four months, and washed once a week. When I took out the weave it was starting to matt. I guess it was the constant washing, and air drying. I don't suggest that you keep it in longer than 3 months, so 7 or 8 weeks is fine. Your hair shouldn't start matting so soon. BTW I'm about 24 mos. post.


----------



## Ediese (Jul 8, 2008)

kriolagirl said:


> Hello all! Is it too late to join the challenge? I've lurked on this board and finally joined  I'm transitioning (last relaxer was May 2007) and found this site about 6 months in and it has saved and changed my life. I've been doing the grow/cut and sew-ins...with my latest install a couple of weeks ago. I want to wear weaves for the rest of the year and do my final chop on my birthday in December. My hair seems to be 4a with some 3c parts and very thick. I got my hair pressed in June(first heat since Nov 07) and also cut off about 2 inches...i took a pic so as soon as i fig out how to post I will for comparison. I'm wearing Bohyme Brazilian Wave in 14inches and I love it! No heat needed to blend my edges or the little bit of hair I left out. Just water, a little gel and go!
> 
> HAPPY WEAVING LADIES!!


 
Oh!! I'm so happy that you're happy with that hair. I posted about it a couple weeks ago. Please share your pics!


----------



## Neala21 (Jul 8, 2008)

Neala21 said:


> *TO ALL THOSE WHO JOIN THIS CHALLENGE:*
> *Remember there are no PASSES! Also, in between installs NO HEAT (unless it's for deep conditioning treatments ONLY!!)*
> 
> Originally Posted by *freshlikemoi*
> ...


 
I would suggest perhaps rollersetting to get your hair straight since this would be a much healthier option.  I know this is what I do and will continue to do for this challenge even in between installs to protect my hair.

I've also added the following ladies to the challenge list
growmenow
freshlikemoi


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Sorry it took so long to post but my new photo from July 1st is in my siggy. That is my start. I got my first install on the 1st but it is a partial weave instead of a full on sew in. I've had a full sew in without any breaks for 2 years straight which got me to the point in the first photo, all natural no more perm. Pretty good growth I think! In just a week or 2 from the first photo to the second I think my hair has grown and filled in a little what do you all think? I now have my install and will begin the challenge.  Any comments or pointers you could give me? I just joined the forum a few weeks ago so I am a SUPER Newbie! Do you think my hair looks super thin? It feels thick but it looks and acts very thin to me. Without a weave my hair is not very heavy and hard to style because the humidity takes ALL movement out of my hair  will it get heavier as it gets longer? I never seemed to have that problem when I had a perm. I also did the BC. No more relaxed ends. YAY! Am I considered shoulder length now?*


----------



## Luscious850 (Jul 8, 2008)

Only 3 weeks before i take this weave out and reinstall. Im really hoping for SL. Im going for the same hair with my next install. I have to use up the other pack I have before buying more..dont want to be a weave junkie... not to mention all the kanekalon braiding hair i have at home... yea i went crazy on that one.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jul 9, 2008)

my scalp is sooo itchy! what can i do about it??? any potion or spray or anything?

help!!!!


----------



## Neala21 (Jul 9, 2008)

IndianAngel22 said:


> *Sorry it took so long to post but my new photo from July 1st is in my siggy. That is my start. I got my first install on the 1st but it is a partial weave instead of a full on sew in. I've had a full sew in without any breaks for 2 years straight which got me to the point in the first photo, all natural no more perm. Pretty good growth I think! In just a week or 2 from the first photo to the second I think my hair has grown and filled in a little what do you all think? I now have my install and will begin the challenge.  Any comments or pointers you could give me? I just joined the forum a few weeks ago so I am a SUPER Newbie! Do you think my hair looks super thin? It feels thick but it looks and acts very thin to me. Without a weave my hair is not very heavy and hard to style because the humidity takes ALL movement out of my hair  will it get heavier as it gets longer? I never seemed to have that problem when I had a perm. I also did the BC. No more relaxed ends. YAY! Am I considered shoulder length now?*


 
You have had great progress with having weaves in for the last 2 years and your hair has definately filled in. I would consider you shoulder length. I feel the same that without a weave my hair doesn't feel heavy and I felt this way while being au natural and even while being relaxed now. My hair is fine so it's not necessarily thick well least not compared to my twin sis (her hair is the 1st siggy & mines is the 2nd). Tips would just keep your hair well moisturized and healthy and that doesn't seem like a problem considering your progress with using weaves. Congrats on BC!



> *Originally posted by Wyldcurlz*
> my scalp is sooo itchy! what can i do about it??? any potion or spray or anything?
> 
> help!!!!


 
I would suggest clarifying your scalp with ACV rinse or adding baking soda to a conditoner if you only use conditioners to wash. Usually an itchy scalp for me just means that it's time to wash my hair unless your a using a brand of hair that you're trying for the 1st time and having a slight reaction to it. If that's not the case trying washing scalp to remove any buildup.


----------



## tigereyes83 (Jul 9, 2008)

Well Ladies I will be getting a reinstall this up coming Friday. Wish me luck....


----------



## sweetsuccess (Jul 9, 2008)

*this is a gREat challange! *

*i know im already in... but girls... i need help.*
*i know it says not to keep a  weave longer than 6-8 weeks... but how would i take out and put back in?! im going to spain in september and getting a weave b4 i go.. but while im there.. when i take it out.. whats gona happen after that?!*

*what are quick things i can do on my own?! braids? im going to be there 4months total... can i get braids b4 i leave and leave those in for four months?! or is that too long?!*

*anybody ... weave experts?? do you know!?*

*tia*


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 9, 2008)

DO you all spritz with a moisturizer?  And how often?


----------



## Neala21 (Jul 9, 2008)

sweetsuccess said:


> *this is a gREat challange! *
> 
> *i know im already in... but girls... i need help.*
> *i know it says not to keep a weave longer than 6-8 weeks... but how would i take out and put back in?! im going to spain in september and getting a weave b4 i go.. but while im there.. when i take it out.. whats gona happen after that?!*
> ...


 
Once you take out your weave IMO you should get a wig (with clips attached in the unit) and just keep your hair braided underneath (either in cornrows or individual plaits) this will allow you to wear a PROTECTIVE hair style in-between install per the requirements of this challenge and you can continue to moisturize and wash and care for your hair as normal with little to no manipulation.

Also 4 months is TOO long to keep braids in, you would REALLY be risking a LOT of breakage.  ANd if you do a wig you can always redo the braids underneath yourself during your 4 month stay by redoing them every 8 weeks.  Just make sure you deep condition like you would normally this way while on your trip you can retain length and continue your healthy hair journey.


----------



## Neala21 (Jul 9, 2008)

redliz81 said:


> DO you all spritz with a moisturizer? And how often?


 
I use an applicator bottle and apply a moisturizer to my hair 2-3x a week but I apply moisture to my hair daily in my breakage areas that I am nourishing back to health.  I also follow up with a very light oil to seal in the moisture


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jul 9, 2008)

I know i'm probably too late to join this challenge... I can do it unofficially. I got a glued in weave 11 years ago and it was  all gelled down and hard  I hated it. 

But I did my own sew-in with Outre Batik and WOW!  It looks great! This hair is so soft and I love the bouncy curls. It's only a bit longer than my APL hair, but it looks amazing and I love it. It looks like human hair, and it has gentle highlights in it that look so realistic. When I take this down in 6 weeks, I'll reinstall. I may keep this up for 6 months, or even longer! 

I'll definately keep up moisturizing my hair daily with aloe vera gel with some Tea Tree oil mixed in. I'll be washing 2x or 3x a week, with one deep condition each weekend. I think I may have found a new love...


----------



## Neala21 (Jul 10, 2008)

joyousnerd said:


> I know i'm probably too late to join this challenge... I can do it unofficially. I got a glued in weave 11 years ago and it was  all gelled down and hard  I hated it.
> 
> But I did my own sew-in with Outre Batik and WOW!  It looks great! This hair is so soft and I love the bouncy curls. It's only a bit longer than my APL hair, but it looks amazing and I love it. It looks like human hair, and it has gentle highlights in it that look so realistic. When I take this down in 6 weeks, I'll reinstall. I may keep this up for 6 months, or even longer!
> 
> I'll definately keep up moisturizing my hair daily with aloe vera gel with some Tea Tree oil mixed in. I'll be washing 2x or 3x a week, with one deep condition each weekend. I think I may have found a new love...


 
If you'd like to join the challenge officially I can definately add you to the list especially if you plan on weaving it up for the rest of the year.

BTW your baby is SOOO CUTE!


----------



## kriolagirl (Jul 11, 2008)

Ediese said:


> Oh!! I'm so happy that you're happy with that hair. I posted about it a couple weeks ago. Please share your pics!




Yes this Brazilian Wave hair is the best thing since sliced bread. Here are a couple pics:


----------



## msa (Jul 11, 2008)

ooooo that brazilian wave hair is NICE. I wish it matched mine.


----------



## kkamara5 (Jul 15, 2008)

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> Im in!
> 
> Got my weave done June 19
> 
> Its a lovely Rihanna-esque cut...my hairdresser is the BOMB!!!! (DMV area baby)


 


I reside in the DMV area and I need a hairdresser that knows how to cut...any suggestions??


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 15, 2008)

Add me!!!!


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 15, 2008)

joyousnerd said:


> I know i'm probably too late to join this challenge... I can do it unofficially. I got a glued in weave 11 years ago and it was  all gelled down and hard  I hated it.
> 
> * But I did my own sew-in with Outre Batik and WOW!  It looks great! This hair is so soft and I love the bouncy curls. It's only a bit longer than my APL hair, but it looks amazing and I love it. It looks like human hair, and it has gentle highlights in it that look so realistic. When I take this down in 6 weeks, I'll reinstall. I may keep this up for 6 months, or even longer! *
> 
> I'll definately keep up moisturizing my hair daily with aloe vera gel with some Tea Tree oil mixed in. I'll be washing 2x or 3x a week, with one deep condition each weekend. I think I may have found a new love...


I know, I did my own also, and fell in love with it.  I think you like it better when you aren't paying and arm and a leg to look cute, and keep you hair nice.  I find it very creative to do it on my own.  My DH who hates weave, also said that it looks natural!  I am also going to keep this up!


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm in I've been wearing partial weaves to tranistion for like two months!

Thanks for the shampoo/applicator tip!!! 

I really needed this thread I was just about to take my weave out too for no reason LoL 


Starting Point & Current weave ... See fotki


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 16, 2008)

kkamara5 said:


> I reside in the DMV area and I need a hairdresser that knows how to cut...any suggestions??



My hairdresser is in Baltimore. PM me if you'd like his info. I got my hair done this past friday and he did a great job. Especially with the cut.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 16, 2008)

wyldcurlz said:


> my scalp is sooo itchy! what can i do about it??? any potion or spray or anything?
> 
> help!!!!



African Royale BRX Braid Spray.........


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey I would like to join this challenge. I just installed my weave on the 12th.


----------



## Classic (Jul 17, 2008)

Count me in.  I just had an install so I'm good to go.  I do need to get a silk pillow case though. Right now Im using a satin headwrap - is that an ok substitute? (sorry if thats a dumb question:blush3


----------



## ajacks (Jul 17, 2008)

I finally added my starting picture in my fotki.  I just had my hair texlaxed yesterday, so I will be wearing a half-wig for the next 3-weeks until I get my next sew-in.


----------



## Classic (Jul 17, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> African Royale BRX Braid Spray.........



Some witch hazel in an applicator bottle works well too.


----------



## Neala21 (Jul 17, 2008)

Classic said:


> Count me in. I just had an install so I'm good to go. I do need to get a silk pillow case though. Right now Im using a satin headwrap - is that an ok substitute? (sorry if thats a dumb question:blush3


 

A satin headwrap is a good subsitute especially when maintain your hairstyle when it's outside of weaves.


----------



## msa (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Ladies!

Do tree braids count for this challenge since the hair is fully hidden? I'm on my week break from my weave (I took it out sunday...I didn't even make it 4 whole weeks with it in but I'm shooting for 6 this time). 

I'm thinking of getting tree braids put in because I think they might be a little easier to take care of. So has anyone gotten this done before? Hair you recommend? General do's and don'ts? I'm gonna try to get them done Tuesday so any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## msa (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Neala21 (Jul 21, 2008)

msa said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Do tree braids count for this challenge since the hair is fully hidden? I'm on my week break from my weave (I took it out sunday...I didn't even make it 4 whole weeks with it in but I'm shooting for 6 this time).
> 
> I'm thinking of getting tree braids put in because I think they might be a little easier to take care of. So has anyone gotten this done before? Hair you recommend? General do's and don'ts? I'm gonna try to get them done Tuesday so any help is appreciated! Thanks!


 

IMO it's a type of weaving technique in a way where it could qualify for this challenge especially since the foundation or a weaves is braids which this style will have and using hair extensions.  Plus all your hair will be hidden.  

So yes I would say it could possible be okay but I would like to know some of other ladies opinions in regards to this if they think tree braids should be considered for this challenge.  It's definately a great protective style & requires the same maintenance!


----------



## pureebony (Jul 26, 2008)

Hiya can I join this challenge?

I will be doing a weave as from August 20th ish, my hair is natural and out at the moment. I have a few questions:

Can you do back to back weaves?
what types of weaves are available?
how do you maintain a weave?
what do I need to do before, in between and after doing a weave?

Sorry Im laking in weave knowledge!


Thanks Allot!


----------



## Nya33 (Aug 5, 2008)

I def want to join this challenge, kinda started before fully joined and will post starting pics when i can!! 
My pc is broken, i am doing  from work lol!!!


----------



## Neala21 (Aug 7, 2008)

pureebony said:


> Hiya can I join this challenge?
> I will get you added to the list.  Thanks for joining.
> I will be doing a weave as from August 20th ish, my hair is natural and out at the moment. I have a few questions:
> 
> ...


 If you have any other questions please feel free to ask!


----------



## Neala21 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nya33 said:


> I def want to join this challenge, kinda started before fully joined and will post starting pics when i can!!
> My pc is broken, i am doing from work lol!!!


 
I will get you added to the list.  Thanks for joining!
I am also doing this while at work b/c I sit at a computer all day too!  So this passes time and this forum is so informational and INSPIRATIONAL!


----------



## pureebony (Aug 7, 2008)

Neala21 said:


> If you have any other questions please feel free to ask!



Thanks sooooo much for this!! 


I am getting my weave put in in 2 weeks, I will post a pic of it when its done! also do you know how you look after the actual weave hair?

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## kriolagirl (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey ladies just checking in! I hope everyone is hanging in there. I just updated my fotki w/ pics of my latest sew-in...that takes me to number 2 of the challenge so far.  This time I'm wearing Indian hair and I think I've fallen in love


----------



## mistee11 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi, I would like to join this challenge. I just had an install on Friday nite. This looks like a great one! I will be 8 weeks post on this Wednesday and I broke down and got a sew in because the naps running wild! My starting length is in my siggy and also attached below is my current style weave.


----------



## jshug (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok add me in! I actually got a sew on 7/5/08. So I'm a little ahead of the game. Wednesday I'll be 15wks post relaxer so I'm kinda nervous about whats going on underneath here.  In the challenge, it says oil your scalp, my stylists says never put oil on your weave...What's up? Do I or don't ? cause I've got some hellified itchies, lol!


----------



## Neala21 (Aug 13, 2008)

I have added the following ladies to the list

chameleonchick
mistee11
jshug

Thanks for joining the challenge!


----------



## Napp (Aug 13, 2008)

I would like to join. Im geting intrested in weaving my hair. does anyone do self installs? i want my first one to be professional and the ones after that will be self installed. i want to be APL by the end of the year

ETA turns out i dont have the cash to get an install. well i do but i would rather save my money and bun or something


----------



## pureebony (Aug 22, 2008)

Ooh I forgot to say I had a weave installed for this monday.

how do I look after my own hair underneath the weave?


----------



## ajacks (Aug 31, 2008)

I had my last install on August 20th.  Pictures in my fotki if you want to check it out


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 1, 2008)

Posting pics of my latest re-install of my Indique Curly.   

I installed Indique back in May and absolutely fell in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

I'm using Megatek, which is causing my hair to grow at a much faster rate.   So, I have to get re installs much more frequently. 

Anyways...my plans were to keep this Indique sew in throughout the entire summer.  I was about to let it go on Friday, until I came up with the idea to add some color & highlights.  

I did...and fell love with Indique all over again. See below

For bigger photos, check out my fotki.   

*Front:*
http://public.fotki.com/jamaicalovely/weaves/indique-hair--joyas/indiquelanikhighlights4.html

*Back:*
http://public.fotki.com/jamaicalovely/weaves/indique-hair--joyas/indiquelanikhighlights3.html

For those who never heard of Indique, go to http://www.indiquehair.com


----------



## Neala21 (Sep 2, 2008)

Neala21 said:


> Rules are simple
> 1. Get a weave done (it can be full or partial) so that majority of your is hidden
> 2. Applicator bottle to shampoo hair in the shower only at least once a week! (mix the shampoo and a bit of water, then lift each track and squirt the shampoo under the weave. It will create an almost instat lather, then jsut massage your scalp in between the track and thoroughly rinse out)
> 3. Mositurize scalp 2-3x a week (this can be done using the applicator bottle as well for very easy application to braids)
> ...


 Pureebony
Above is what needs to be done in order to take care of your hair while in a weave


----------



## Neala21 (Sep 2, 2008)

Napp said:


> I would like to join. Im geting intrested in weaving my hair. does anyone do self installs? i want my first one to be professional and the ones after that will be self installed. i want to be APL by the end of the year
> 
> ETA turns out i dont have the cash to get an install. well i do but i would rather save my money and bun or something


 

I do my own installs especially b/c it saves me money and if something happens to my hair I only have myself to blame.  I can also change it up as much as like and I know how tight I can braid my hair so that I'm not getting those little bumps on the edges.  So if you know how to do your own install by all means go for it.


----------



## Neala21 (Sep 2, 2008)

My quick update...

To say the least I have been slacking just a little on my weave tip.  This is b/c I decided to go to a professional stylist that is Natural (she transitioned for 5 years) to have her assess my hair and give me a much needed trim since I am officially transitioning back to AU Natural.  She wash, dc and flat ironned my hair and it came out great and she will be assisting me make sure I keep up the health of my hair during a long transition since last time I tried to do a long transition I big chopped at 5 mos b/c my hair was breaking terribly.

Aside from that in about 2 weeks I plan to redo my weave install and wear if for 6 weeks then visit my stylist for a wash and dc and trim.

BTW I am planning to transition for at least 2 years...


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Sep 3, 2008)

Just took weave out ... Comparison pic in fotki !!! Got great growth too  !!!


----------



## angenoir (Sep 5, 2008)

Neala21

Please add me to this challenge! I have been in micros but I am tired of these so I am getting a weave installed tomorrow. I am hoping to reach SL by end of this year. I am not even neck length right now. My last relaxer was in May.

Thanks!


----------



## mistee11 (Sep 7, 2008)

kriolagirl said:


> Yes this Brazilian Wave hair is the best thing since sliced bread. Here are a couple pics:


 
That's so pretty!  Luv the luscious curls!  Ima have to look for this in the BSS!


----------



## Neala21 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have added the following ladies to the challenge.  Thanks for joining

agenoir
napp
amazing


----------



## Glitter (Sep 14, 2008)

So, I have been weaving it up since May. I must say, I love the easiness of it but I hate how dry my hair gets when it comes down.

Last time, my hair had little dreads in it and the scalp was SO DRY. A mixture of product buildup and flakes were on my scalp, it was disgusting. 

I'm just not sure what I'm doing wrong.  I have a spray bottle full of Infusium and water and another with Condish and water. I try to co-wash daily and wash once or twice a week.

Maybe I should get something to directly put on my scalp? Not sure.


----------



## ajacks (Sep 14, 2008)

IvyHair said:


> So, I have been weaving it up since May. I must say, I love the easiness of it but I hate how dry my hair gets when it comes down.
> 
> Last time, my hair had little dreads in it and the scalp was SO DRY. A mixture of product buildup and flakes were on my scalp, it was disgusting.
> 
> ...


 
The bolded seems like the problem to me.  I would limit it to one wash a week, daily moisturizing and keeping the weave in for no longer than 8-weeks.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm loving this challenge! I just took down my sew-in a few days ago and am rebraiding today to re-install tomorrow. It's similar to my wigs, in that my hair is cornrowed with synthetic hair on top, but I like that my edges aren't getting beat up like they were starting to with my wigs.

I looked up that Brazilian wave hair... omg. The budget is NOT able to absorb that amount!!! IMO the Outre Batik hair is even better than human. It has natural highlights in whatever color I want, and wears really well. 

I love using a net for my weaves... it makes it so much easier to sew in.

Wishing I had some money to buy some more hair!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 14, 2008)

For natural ladies who are doing full head sew-ins with NONE of your hair out: 

How many packs of hair are you using? Seems like I need 2.5 packs to get everything covered.


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Sep 14, 2008)

I had this installed Friday:


----------



## CandacyEliz (Sep 14, 2008)

I would love to join but I need to find someone in Philly that does natural looking weaves...


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey, for those that use weave nets for their instalations, how do you manage to moisturize/wash/condition your hair underneith?


----------



## cicilypayne (Sep 14, 2008)

Okay I'm in too, but I do relax between installs no break in between. I know its a NO NO. I really need help breaking the cycle. I will post pics pre install on Tuesday.


----------



## cicilypayne (Sep 14, 2008)

KweenBeeDiva said:


> Hey, for those that use weave nets for their instalations, how do you manage to moisturize/wash/condition your hair underneith?



The same way without the net.. I use the applicator technique as described in the original post.  Except I don't manipulate ..no scrubbing the scalp. I used high powered shower head for a pressure wash/rinse so to speak. 
Hope this Helps


----------



## missnappylady (Sep 14, 2008)

Count me in 2 weeks from now.  (if I'm not too late to join)


----------



## Neala21 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have added the following ladies to the list for this challenge.  Thanks for joining.

Sheree
Cicilypayne
missnappylady

Side note: 
I just got my new weave put back in (self install with help of my sis), this time its a net weave.  I will post pics below


----------



## kriolagirl (Sep 15, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> That's so pretty!  Luv the luscious curls!  Ima have to look for this in the BSS!



thank you! i never thought i would love another more, but i have found my soulmate in this indian natural curl  i've had it in since august 1st and i'm taking it down tonight.  I'm going to dc like crazy for the next week or 2 and and then reuse the hair and i'm also trying a closure for the first time so i'll post pics.  

i'm itching to BC so it may finally be time...


----------



## ajacks (Sep 15, 2008)

Neala21 said:


> I have added the following ladies to the list for this challenge. Thanks for joining.
> 
> Sheree
> Cicilypayne
> ...


 
I love your new install, I can't believe you did it yourself.  It looks a lot like my current install


----------



## butterfly3582 (Sep 17, 2008)

I am in I just got a full weave Sunday the 14th


----------



## JessCNU (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello! count me IN. I'm getting mine done this Friday and plan to have sew-in for the next few months...maybe longer!  Thanks!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Sep 18, 2008)

ok im back ladies i know i keep leaving and coming dont know if i was initially put on from the beginning but im back hopefully until the end of the year...

i want my hair to grow out more with weaves...so i had my weave done last weekend..


----------



## sikora (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm late but I guess I can squeeze in now. I began wearing weaves earlier this year so I don't have any before pics. I'm taking down my current weave this weekend and relaxing next weekend. I'll take pics then as my start point and then take pics of my style when I re-install 2 weeks later.


----------



## Mena (Sep 18, 2008)

I am debating on whether or not I should get an EP closure. I am afraid it will look fake.


----------



## mistee11 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

I took out my sew in on Friday. I just couldn't take the ratty look anymore. I tried to make it to another two weeks but just couldn't do it! Let me tell you... I had a devil of a time taking it out. My hair was so tangled underneath it started to dread. I had to get my SO to help me detangle. Next time I won't leave in past 4 weeks. I had it in for 6 weeks. Well anyway I posted my progress. I'm going to go and get a relaxer next weekend.




*June 2008 *





*September 2008*


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 29, 2008)

^^dang!  Nice growth!


----------



## Amerie123 (Sep 29, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I took out my sew in on Friday. I just couldn't take the ratty look anymore. I tried to make it to another two weeks but just couldn't do it! Let me tell you... I had a devil of a time taking it out. My hair was so tangled underneath it started to dread. I had to get my SO to help me detangle. Next time I won't leave in past 4 weeks. I had it in for 6 weeks. Well anyway I posted my progress. I'm going to go and get a relaxer next weekend.
> 
> ...




WOW, WOW. thats amazing. so, how did you finally get it to detangle besides the help of your SO.


----------



## nappystorm (Sep 29, 2008)

Right here!!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Sep 29, 2008)

woooooooow! thats some great growth....


----------



## jaded_faerie (Sep 29, 2008)

oh yea, i'd like to join. this will be week  1 of my install


----------



## mistee11 (Sep 29, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> ^^dang! Nice growth!


 
Thank you!  BT every other day and MN mixture once a week.


----------



## mistee11 (Sep 29, 2008)

amazing said:


> WOW, WOW. thats amazing. so, how did you finally get it to detangle besides the help of your SO.


 
Lots of patience and oil and detangling spray! 

P.S.  - oh yeah and I followed the tips from this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=280739&highlight=please+read


----------



## ajacks (Sep 29, 2008)

Sophisticated1 said:


> I am debating on whether or not I should get an EP closure. I am afraid it will look fake.


 
I didn't like this one, but the one from Halley's Curl, I absolutely adore


----------



## Neala21 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have added the following ladies to the challenge.  Thanks for joining

sikora
jaded_faerie
butterfly3582
JesssCNU
bluediamond0829


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for adding me.  I love my straight hair weave i havent taken any pics of it yet but this is the first(very first) straight hair weave that i like.  I used Sensational Premium One hair in #4.  I was going to keep it in but im thinking i may keep it in past Thanksgiving not sure trying to hold onto for at least 12 weeks.  So i'll switch it out maybe before XMAS.  Hopefully my hairstylist will be up to it.(just when i find a good stylist and now she is going thru the woes of being pregnant but just starting).  So i had her sew it in and style it and then i went to our Balisi to get her to thin it out to make it more natural looking(love Balisi shes the best)!!!

I'm already too excited about my next install maybe a little darker color!!!  Hopefully i'll have some great growth from wearing the weave!!!


----------



## MACgirl2k2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh can I join? I'm getting a new sew in this weekend.


----------



## Neala21 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for joining! I have add the following ladies to the list:

MACgirl2k2


----------



## anewday (Oct 2, 2008)

I am soooo in. I just put my hair in last week. I hope I can still join.


----------



## Amerie123 (Oct 4, 2008)

*QUESTIONS......... (As many ladies as possible welcome to answer these; and I'm sure many  ladies can benefit from this as well):

1. What's the best thing to do,(that u may know of), between taking down a weave install, and then getting a relaxer (i.e. clarifying, protein, D.C, etc)?
2. And what is the recommended time between taking the weave out and then getting a relaxer?  
3. And we all know not to wash hair right away after taking out weave (due to tangling, matting, etc), so how soon after detangling hair can we wash our hair after the weave is out?
Thanks In Advance ladies!!!!   *

*ETA: We are all trying to prevent setbacks!!!*


----------



## ClassicChic (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm in. Not sure if I already posted.

I just got a sew-in two weeks ago. I will get it done again in November.


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Oct 4, 2008)

amazing said:


> *QUESTIONS......... (As many ladies as possible welcome to answer these; and I'm sure many ladies can benefit from this as well):*
> 
> *1. What's the best thing to do,(that u may know of), between taking down a weave install, and then getting a relaxer (i.e. clarifying, protein, D.C, etc)? Moisturize, moisturize, moisturize. Also reduce the amount of heat (try not to use any if you can help it)*
> *2. And what is the recommended time between taking the weave out and then getting a relaxer? At the least, two weeks*
> ...


 I hope that helped a little


----------



## ajacks (Oct 4, 2008)

Here are my answers.  It's probably a little different than the practices of most on the forum but it works for me. 



amazing said:


> *QUESTIONS......... (As many ladies as possible welcome to answer these; and I'm sure many ladies can benefit from this as well):*
> 
> *1. What's the best thing to do,(that u may know of), between taking down a weave install, and then getting a relaxer (i.e. clarifying, protein, D.C, etc)? *I would say clarify to remove any product build-up on the braids, a protein treatment and a DC.
> *2. And what is the recommended time between taking the weave out and then getting a relaxer?* I am sure that most will say about a week, but my stylist does the take down and touch-up on the *same day* and I have not had any adverse effects thus far. I am tex-laxed and I get touch-ups every 6-months/24-weeks. After the relaxer I wait 3-4 weeks before getting my next install.
> ...


----------



## Amerie123 (Oct 4, 2008)

bumping for more responses for the "QUESTIONS"!!! Thanks ladies for the answers!! Very much so helpful.


----------



## mistee11 (Oct 4, 2008)

amazing said:


> *QUESTIONS......... (As many ladies as possible welcome to answer these; and I'm sure many ladies can benefit from this as well):*
> 
> *1. What's the best thing to do,(that u may know of), between taking down a weave install, and then getting a relaxer (i.e. clarifying, protein, D.C, etc)?* _I make sure to moisturize and add a light protein. Last nite I cowashed by sleeping in NTM and VO5 Moisture Milks.  In the a.m. after rinsing conditioner out, I cornrowed my hair and let it airdry.  I am wearing wigs to prevent from exposing hair to any more stress._
> *2. And what is the recommended time between taking the weave out and then getting a relaxer? *_My hair dresser told me that I could wait a week but I've chosen to wait 2 because I was using BT up until last week and I don't want to burn when it's time to relax._
> ...


I'm hoping that I don't have too many issues with burning when I go to get relaxer because I have cornrowed my hair up to be able to wear a wig until then.


----------



## pureebony (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry if this has been asked already, but how do you keep a weave looking nice, my straight weave tends to go wispy like afro sort of, I don't put anything on it only brush it- what am I doing wrong?


----------



## chitowngal330 (Oct 6, 2008)

pureebony said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already, but how do you keep a weave looking nice, my straight weave tends to go wispy like afro sort of, I don't put anything on it only brush it- what am I doing wrong?


 
I try to wrap my weave every night and tie it up with a silk/satin scarf.  that usually keeps the ends from getting matted.  If your weave is long and hard to wrap, just use those long duckbill clips to hold the shape and remove them once you get the scarf on.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## kandegirl (Oct 6, 2008)

amazing said:


> *QUESTIONS......... (As many ladies as possible welcome to answer these; and I'm sure many  ladies can benefit from this as well):
> 
> 1. What's the best thing to do,(that u may know of), between taking down a weave install, and then getting a relaxer (i.e. clarifying, protein, D.C, etc)? I clarify, use CON shampoo, Aphogee treatment and Moisturizing DC and put my hair in a protective style like clip on ponytail for a few weeks
> 2. And what is the recommended time between taking the weave out and then getting a relaxer?  I say wait at leat 2-4 weeks
> ...


----------



## pureebony (Oct 7, 2008)

chitowngal330 said:


> I try to wrap my weave every night and tie it up with a silk/satin scarf.  that usually keeps the ends from getting matted.  If your weave is long and hard to wrap, just use those long duckbill clips to hold the shape and remove them once you get the scarf on.  Hope that makes sense.



Thank you soo much x how does a duck bell clip look like? and do you put any product in it? 

thanks.


----------



## Tresses (Oct 7, 2008)

COUNT ME IN!

I'm so glad I found this thread.  I installed my first weave in May.  Took out in August, then just re-installed in September. 

I posted this thread yesterday but no one has responded yet:

*I'm re-doing my regimen and I will be trying some recommended products hoping to keep them as my staples. A few being Wen, Aveda DR, ect. 

So I have a few questions for you weave wearers.....

1. What are your staples while wearing weaves?
2. Are these your staples while NOT wearing weaves?
3. Do you think it is a good idea to try new products while you are wearing a weave?


*TIA


----------



## Tresses (Oct 7, 2008)

pureebony said:


> Thank you soo much x how does a duck bell clip look like? and do you put any product in it?
> 
> thanks.









As for product, this is going to depend on what type of hair you have installed.  I have Virgin Indian Remy hair in and it DOES NOT like oils but loves moisturizing leave-in's.

HTH


----------



## bamachic08 (Oct 7, 2008)

hello ladies can i join.i know its late but i am wearing  cornrow do until dec 1.i got it the last week of september.and i am stretching my relaxer til dec 15.


----------



## chitowngal330 (Oct 7, 2008)

lesley said:


> As for product, this is going to depend on what type of hair you have installed. I have Virgin Indian Remy hair in and it DOES NOT like oils but loves moisturizing leave-in's.
> 
> HTH


 
Thanks for posting the pic.

I try not to put any product in my weave, only on my scalp.  I typically wear straight styles, or hair with no wave, etc., so I stay away from products b/c they weigh the weave down and cause it to tangle more easily.


----------



## chitowngal330 (Oct 7, 2008)

lesley said:


> COUNT ME IN!
> 
> I'm so glad I found this thread. I installed my first weave in May. Took out in August, then just re-installed in September.
> 
> ...


 
1.  I wash with diluted Keracare Moisturizing Shampoo and the Keracare Humecto Conditioner or Nexxus Humectress (I prefer the Keracare, but ran out).  I use applicator bottles to apply a liquid leave in and moisturize my scalp daily with ORS Olive Oil Cream (just on the scalp in between the braids, not on the weave).  I am also now using MegaTek Rebuilder for growth, so I apply that nightly after moisturizing my scalp and wash out once a week on my regular wash day.

2.  I am almost always in a weave, but when I take it down, I try to wear my hair "out" for a week or two to let it breathe.  After I take out the tracks, I saturate the braids with leave in, take down, conditioner wash, clarify (Elucence clarifying poo), oil rinse using coconut oil, Elucence moisturizing condish, ORS Hair Mayo deep condish under the dryer for 45 minutes, Optimum leave in, then seal with coconut oil.

3.  I probably wouldn't try new products while in a weave b/c it's hard to tell how your hair reacts to the products since it's hidden.  And if the product caused any dryness, breaking, shedding, etc., you wouldn't see it until you took the install down.


----------



## Tresses (Oct 8, 2008)

chitowngal330 said:


> 1.  I wash with diluted Keracare Moisturizing Shampoo and the Keracare Humecto Conditioner or Nexxus Humectress (I prefer the Keracare, but ran out).  I use applicator bottles to apply a liquid leave in and moisturize my scalp daily with ORS Olive Oil Cream (just on the scalp in between the braids, not on the weave).  I am also now using MegaTek Rebuilder for growth, so I apply that nightly after moisturizing my scalp and wash out once a week on my regular wash day.
> 
> 2.  I am almost always in a weave, but when I take it down, I try to wear my hair "out" for a week or two to let it breathe.  After I take out the tracks, I saturate the braids with leave in, take down, conditioner wash, clarify (Elucence clarifying poo), oil rinse using coconut oil, Elucence moisturizing condish, ORS Hair Mayo deep condish under the dryer for 45 minutes, Optimum leave in, then seal with coconut oil.
> 
> 3.  I probably wouldn't try new products while in a weave b/c it's hard to tell how your hair reacts to the products since it's hidden.  And if the product caused any dryness, breaking, shedding, etc., you wouldn't see it until you took the install down.




Thanks Chitown!!


----------



## Ediese (Oct 8, 2008)

Bumping..


I'm still in this challenge. Hopefully, I'll get to BSL by December.


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 8, 2008)

pureebony said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already, but how do you keep a weave looking nice, my straight weave tends to go wispy like afro sort of, I don't put anything on it only brush it- what am I doing wrong?



What kind of hair are you using?


----------



## pureebony (Oct 10, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> What kind of hair are you using?



Im using a premium yaki type straight hair.


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Hey Everyone!!!! I've been on this thread sense it started and I've been using weaves to transition sense I BEGAN transitioning. I've started a blog to help everyone out because I have grown an entire new head of hair as shown by my siggy, and I am continueing to grow. It's been 3 months sense my last one and this weave should be coming out soon for another picture and I'm sure you'll all be amazed with the progress. If you are a transitioner or interested in taking care of weaves and all of that then you will love to subscribe to my blog. I've been wareing weaves for pretty much 5-6 years and I think I'd be a lot of inspiration for some people in terms of hair care, so if you're interested please go to my new blog and subscribe.  :*mmmchocolate:  I'm very excite to do this for everyone 

http://jantenkriselle.blogspot.com/


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 12, 2008)

Ediese said:


> Bumping..
> 
> 
> I'm still in this challenge. Hopefully, I'll get to BSL by December.



Ediese, you are my hair hero


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 12, 2008)

pureebony said:


> Im using a premium yaki type straight hair.



I meant what brand. It is virgin hair? Is it cheap hair? Yaki hair should not be going afro. Yaki hair is supposed to imitate relaxed hair. Some of those Indian hairs are kind of wispy too but I think that's bc it's virgin hair. That's why I can't be bothered with it.


----------



## MsGoody531 (Oct 12, 2008)

Can I still Join? 


This is my #3rd post on LHCF and still wet behind the ears. *giggle*

I have been hiding my hair for about 2 years now using full head sew-in weaves. I wear the weaves for 3 to 3 1/2 months at a time with a net used on the top portion of my head because me edges are fragile. My last relaxer would have been in Oct '06 and all of the permed hair gone by Feb '07. I don't know what type of hair I have or how long it is, but it seriously thick and after wash and condition it has MAJOR shrinkage. I haven't had long hair since I was in elementary and am OBSESSED with growing long hair.

My last install was 9/27. My current style is my Avatar and in my Profile. The pics I have are when I take my hair down. I don't stretch it or anything, so that is why I don't know how long it is. 

Next install will be at the end of December fresh for the New Year.

OT: I have read the acronyms list, bust still can figure out what MN is? Also, can anyone suggest good moisturizors and sealers for my hair? I currently just use Surge Motion Lotion Oil #9 (applicator tip), QP Mango Butter around the edges and Sulfur 8 light hair moisturizing lotion with an applicator tip between the tracks.


Sorry so long....


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Oct 12, 2008)

pureebony said:


> Im using a premium yaki type straight hair.


 

I HATE HATE HATE premium Yaki. I used to use Outre Premium Yaki and it did what I liked to call the "freakish poof" No matter what I had to brush my hair multiple times to keep it untangled and it'd continue to do it, especially if I washed it it was OVER. It'd continue to do this weird whispy fro tangly freakish poof  kind of thing. It's all in the hair you use. Now that I ware them for a good amount of time i buy Outre's Velvet Remi. it does not do this but it is way more expensive. For the better hair you have to pay the price.


----------



## mistee11 (Oct 13, 2008)

IndianAngel22 said:


> I HATE HATE HATE premium Yaki. I used to use Outre Premium Yaki and it did what I liked to call the "freakish poof" No matter what I had to brush my hair multiple times to keep it untangled and it'd continue to do it, especially if I washed it it was OVER. It'd continue to do this weird whispy fro tangly freakish poof kind of thing. It's all in the hair you use. Now that I ware them for a good amount of time i buy Outre's Velvet Remi. it does not do this but it is way more expensive. For the better hair you have to pay the price.


 
Wow!  You can see the healthiness of your hair in the comparison pics.  I just visited your blog really enjoyed the read.  Whatever you're doing, just keep it up!  It's funny that you mention the 'weird whispy fro tangly thing' that you got with the yaki hair... i had that same problem with that hair.  Come to think of it my wig that I'm wearing right now is doing the same thing!  A few days after I bought it the ends toward the back are all tangly.  No matter how much detangler I spray on them it doesn't help.  I'm so mad I spent $36.00 on this wig!  I guess you're right... you get what you pay for!


----------



## pureebony (Oct 14, 2008)

well I dont think its remi, it just keeps shedding all over the place!!!! do you ladies have suggestions as to what type od straight hair to get, that is yaki- Im fed up with the shedding and poofy look!! I cant keep straightening al the time!!!


----------



## imstush (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm dying to get a nice weave for the fall and winter so I don't have to apply heat to my hair.  Any recommends for brands and types?  I'm natural 3b/c, I prefer a straight weave.  Thanks.


----------



## Candy1978 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm down, that's what I was goin g to do any ways, and that's how I have acheived the majority of my length thus faf. My goal is to be BSL by almost BSL. I actually get my weave taken out  this Friday, and I am going to put one back in a few days after. The new weave will stay in till end of December. I will post pics of my hair growth progress on Friday. Check out my fotki to see the latest.


----------



## NYRICAN1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi girls,

I need some advice.   I have a sew in weave for already 8 weeks but I might not be able to take it out this weekend because I wont have the time since I have to work.   I don't know when I will have the time.   What is the longest you girls think it is safe to have the weave without experiencing breakage.  I am relaxed and am about 13 weeks postrelaxer.  suggestions please!! I would like to try for maybe 12 weeks but wanted to get help from the experts first


----------



## mistee11 (Oct 19, 2008)

NYRICAN1 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I need some advice. I have a sew in weave for already 8 weeks but I might not be able to take it out this weekend because I wont have the time since I have to work. I don't know when I will have the time. What is the longest you girls think it is safe to have the weave without experiencing breakage. I am relaxed and am about 13 weeks postrelaxer. suggestions please!! I would like to try for maybe 12 weeks but wanted to get help from the experts first


 
Bumping.......


----------



## Mena (Oct 19, 2008)

3 months max...then take it out


----------



## Mwenye_Heri (Oct 22, 2008)

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> Im in!
> 
> Got my weave done June 19
> 
> ...


----------



## Neala21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry Ladies 

I have been lagging a little bit on checking the forum but I've been really busy with starting school.  But the following ladies have been added to the challenge. Thanks for joining ladies! 

camilla
sweetsuccess
joyousnerd
kkamara5
misconstrue
anewday
cherokee
kweenbeediva
candyacyeliz
nappystorm
kandegirl
lesley
bamachi08
chitowngal330
indianangel22
candy1978
dehill02
msgoody531
imstush

As for my updates I am still wearing my net weave and this most recent install has been in for 2 weeks and will be removing this weave Nov 22nd (at 6 weeks) if I can manage which I am hoping I will.  I will let my hair rest a week and assess it


----------



## chitowngal330 (Oct 24, 2008)

It definitely depends on how often you've been washing it and what you are putting in your hair to care for your braids underneath (oils, moisturizer, etc.), but I find that much after 8 weeks, 10 weeks max, I experience matting and tangling.

If you do leave it in for longer than 8 weeks,  I recommend that you wash (or co-wash) at least once a week to help prevent any product, oil or dirt buildup.  Good luck!



NYRICAN1 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I need some advice. I have a sew in weave for already 8 weeks but I might not be able to take it out this weekend because I wont have the time since I have to work. I don't know when I will have the time. What is the longest you girls think it is safe to have the weave without experiencing breakage. I am relaxed and am about 13 weeks postrelaxer. suggestions please!! I would like to try for maybe 12 weeks but wanted to get help from the experts first


----------



## chitowngal330 (Oct 24, 2008)

I use Remi Velvet (I think it's by Outre) and it never does me wrong.  I don't put any product in the weave itself and it never tangles, wraps well and looks great after every wash.  It is relatively expensive ($69.99 for a pack of 12" hair), but well worth it.  I even reuse my hair at times.




pureebony said:


> well I dont think its remi, it just keeps shedding all over the place!!!! do you ladies have suggestions as to what type od straight hair to get, that is yaki- Im fed up with the shedding and poofy look!! I cant keep straightening al the time!!!


----------



## Mwenye_Heri (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank for the add.  I will be posting a pic of my weave in my fotki


I have had my current install since September 20th 2008.  So it has been 4 weeks and I am itching but I promised my DH that I would keep it in for 10 weeks so that I can get his monies worst (actually mine but that's another story) Neway I have is straight 4/33 Saga hair full weave.

My regimen (it needs tweaking) 

I moisturize with a mix of african pride braid spray and infusium 23 every other day applicator bottle.

I seal with Hairveda oil ( The name slips me but the smell is lovely)

I washed about two weeks ago with Nexxus moisture shampoo and D.C with a Replinishing pack.  

I wrap every night with a satin scarf.  Wrapping it has gotten easier with time.  I want to get my hairstylist in NC to cut it in a chinese bob so that it will look new for the second half of this challenge but hey I just have to find someone new in this area.  

I don't really have any starting pics before I put the weave in as I have been doing my own personal hide my hair challenge since March of this year.  Growing out my relaxer for now.  

Next week I will wash again it was hard the first time I did it because I was scared of tangling it but I have to be assured in myself that the hair won't tangle because i am taking great care of the hair


----------



## Mwenye_Heri (Oct 28, 2008)

pureebony said:


> well I dont think its remi, it just keeps shedding all over the place!!!! do you ladies have suggestions as to what type od straight hair to get, that is yaki- Im fed up with the shedding and poofy look!! I cant keep straightening al the time!!!


 
Saga hair which is under the milky way product line is pretty good.  I have experienced little to no shedding and it still looks good after all this time.  IMO the hair that is under 30.00 is good for quick weaves/ponytails/updo's because the hair itself is not made to last no more than 3 weeks.  There are some good weaves that are more than 30.00 but you have to really pay attention to the texture of it, is it soft compared to rough etc.  Even when I bought my hair for my second install which is when I was just thinking about growing out my hair in december of 07, I paid 59 for a 10 in and 69 for a 12 in.  I wasted my money because the 10 in wasn't complete... What I am trying to say was that the hair that was attatched to the weft looked like this llillillillillillilli instead of being llllllllllllllll so when it was cut it looked scraggliy and not full


----------



## kriolagirl (Oct 28, 2008)

hey ladies just checking in. i'm on install number 3 of the challenge.  i got my most recent sew-in done october 3rd.  i re-used my curly indian hair and tried a closure for the first time.


----------



## Honey.Love (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm in! I just got a sew-in for the last 7 weeks of stretching. Hopefully this will help retain length as I am using OCT. Anybody got any advice on how often I should use it w/ a sew-in since I'm only gonna wash and DC 1x/wk? I used to apply it every night and rinse it out in the am when I cowashed. I don't wanna wet my hair that often w/ a sew-in. TIA


----------



## Ediese (Oct 28, 2008)

kriolagirl said:


> hey ladies just checking in. i'm on install number 3 of the challenge. i got my most recent sew-in done october 3rd. i re-used my curly indian hair and tried a closure for the first time.


 
Looks really good! Please let me know how you like the closure.

I'm planning on wearing my sew-in until December 26th, so it'll be just in time for the end of challenge reveal.


----------



## chitowngal330 (Oct 28, 2008)

My current install has a closure and though I like the look more (the weave lays flatter to my scalp), I don't like the fact that it's very difficult to take care of the hair under the closure.  I am also using Megatek (applied every night and washed out every week), so I have to work extra hard to apply and moisturize the part under the closure.



Ediese said:


> Looks really good! Please let me know how you like the closure.
> 
> I'm planning on wearing my sew-in until December 26th, so it'll be just in time for the end of challenge reveal.


----------



## kriolagirl (Oct 28, 2008)

chitowngal330 said:


> My current install has a closure and though I like the look more (the weave lays flatter to my scalp), I don't like the fact that it's very difficult to take care of the hair under the closure.  I am also using Megatek (applied every night and washed out every week), so I have to work extra hard to apply and moisturize the part under the closure.



i agree that it is hard to get to the hair under there! i am a lil worried about that part of my hair not getting enough moisture but hopefully it will all be ok. i like the closure---don't love it--but i think it is just me getting used to it.  i'm going to have to get it resewn because my hair has already grown out alot underneath it in just the past few weeks.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, I almost forgot....just in case you need to increase your stash...the following vendors are having a sale now.

- Halleys Curl
- Wagmans
- Belle Noir


----------



## pureebony (Oct 29, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Oh, I almost forgot....just in case you need to increase your stash...the following vendors are having a sale now.
> 
> - Halleys Curl
> - Wagmans
> - Belle Noir



do they sell remi yaki? and are they online?


----------



## Neala21 (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay so I got frustrated  with seeing my sister's hair length and how much growth she got that I decided to remove my weave just to see if my hair has actually been retaining all my growth.  

And I must say that for the first time in wearing weaves or sticking to a challenge thus far my hair has actually flourished.   I have fine strands and the low manipulation has really helped me alot. My progress is in my siggy and its the *2nd pikistrip*.  I've been growing my hair from Dec 07 to Oct 08 and have been doing the weave challenge since June 08 and will definately continue doing so for my transition period. 

My twin sis (in the 1st pikistrips) is currently 1" above MBL so I am definately trying to get to her length.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 29, 2008)

pureebony said:


> do they sell remi yaki? and are they online?




Check out:
http://www.halleyscurls.com/store/index.html
http://www.bellenoirhair.com/
http://www.wagmanhair.com/view_products.asp


----------



## blaqueprincessa (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm IN! Getting a weave done this friday !!


----------



## pureebony (Nov 4, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Check out:
> http://www.halleyscurls.com/store/index.html
> http://www.bellenoirhair.com/
> http://www.wagmanhair.com/view_products.asp



Thanks hon!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yea definately! I just started the blog I haven't updated in a little bit but I hope it helps some people and they everyone finds it interesting. I'm a LONG LONG LONG time weave transitioner and I can't wait to do my next comparison this month. probably won't be until the end of the month though. I go a while with my weaves  Thanks for looking! And yea you really do get what you pay for. I have eliminated the freakish poof forever with the Velvet Remi hair. And you my dear have TREMENDOUS growth in 3 months what in the WORLD are you doing!!!!!!!!!!!????




mistee11 said:


> Wow! You can see the healthiness of your hair in the comparison pics. I just visited your blog really enjoyed the read. Whatever you're doing, just keep it up! It's funny that you mention the 'weird whispy fro tangly thing' that you got with the yaki hair... i had that same problem with that hair. Come to think of it my wig that I'm wearing right now is doing the same thing! A few days after I bought it the ends toward the back are all tangly. No matter how much detangler I spray on them it doesn't help. I'm so mad I spent $36.00 on this wig! I guess you're right... you get what you pay for!


----------



## mistee11 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi ladies -- I'm sorry I can't hang with y'all this challenge... I got a lot of breakage wearing last sewin so I'm wiggin' it for now.  I now have some Mega Tek to help stop breakage and it's working!  My hair is still cornrowed and I'm better able to condition and moisturize under the wig.  Hope you ladies do better than I did.


----------



## mistee11 (Nov 7, 2008)

IndianAngel22 said:


> Yea definately! I just started the blog I haven't updated in a little bit but I hope it helps some people and they everyone finds it interesting. I'm a LONG LONG LONG time weave transitioner and I can't wait to do my next comparison this month. probably won't be until the end of the month though. I go a while with my weaves  Thanks for looking! And yea you really do get what you pay for. I have eliminated the freakish poof forever with the Velvet Remi hair. And you my dear have TREMENDOUS growth in 3 months what in the WORLD are you doing!!!!!!!!!!!????


 
I'm sorry I've been so busy following every update with Obama that I haven't been checking in.  I was able to get great growth from Boundless Tresses.  I love this stuff!  It's sulfur oil, coconut and olive oil all in one.  It stopped a lot of scalp issues that I had and plus I alternate use with MN mix.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 7, 2008)

I got a nice amount of growth and my hair feels healthy.  I went up in a weave in middle of May.  I've been on a break since mid-October, but I'll be looking to go back up early December - April/May...hoping to be at APL by then.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Nov 7, 2008)

can i join

ive been wearing a wig since oct.9,and i might put in braids after december 9th and new years will be my big reveal


----------



## Neala21 (Nov 21, 2008)

seximami i got you added to the list.  Thanks for joining!


----------



## Rapunzel* (Nov 21, 2008)

Neala21 said:


> seximami i got you added to the list.  Thanks for joining!


ur welcome im still going strong


----------



## Mwenye_Heri (Nov 25, 2008)

Sooo time for an update,  I still have the same install since September 20.  I moisturize with a braid spray and infusium 23 mixture 3x a week now.  On Dec 1, I will do my take down and post the pics.  Mind you guys I have not seen my hair since September or has it been down for more than a day.  (personal hide my hair challenge ) So this will be interesting.  I can't wait


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 26, 2008)

dehill02 said:


> Sooo time for an update,  I still have the same install since September 20.  I moisturize with a braid spray and infusium 23 mixture 3x a week now.  On Dec 1, I will do my take down and post the pics.  Mind you guys I have not seen my hair since September or has it been down for more than a day.  (personal hide my hair challenge ) So this will be interesting.  I can't wait



How exciting


----------



## angenoir (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies!

I just got an install on saturday using EP! Wow! This hair is amazing! No tangling, no shedding, no matting at the neck, no weave "bend" at the neck!! 

Anyway, just one question for you all, I know most people here shampoo or cowash every week or every two weeks. I tried that with my previous install and the install didnt  last very long after that.

I just wanted to ask if there is anyone who doesn't shampoo or co-wash or does it very rarely with their install and how it affected their hair. (Assuming that you still moisturized your hair underneath the weave).

I am askign because I remember reading a post either here or on another site where someone said she does nothing to her install except moisturize her hair lightly underneath the weave and her hair really grew.

All insights would be appreciated.


----------



## angenoir (Nov 27, 2008)

bumping for the weave ladies


----------



## sweetsuccess (Nov 27, 2008)

*i thought i had joined this challange but maybe there was another one going on....... im definitly in........ ive been in.. ive been wearing sew ins left and right since July... with 1-2weeks inbetween of letting my hair breathe... and i did a few weeks of braids as well for the first time but am happy that those are out. i just got my last sew in of the year Nov 14th.. im excited.. it'll be out Jan 15th maybe.. somewhere around then... im exciiiiiiiiited to see the growth. my current siggy has my photo from when i took my braids out october 30th.*

*anywho, im joining!! and excited!*

*happy hair growing ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sweetsuccess (Nov 27, 2008)

*b u m p i n g *
*i know i use to wash every week and am now trying to wash every two weeks cuz im currently in spain, and the person who did my install didnt do it very sturdy as what im use to back home in ATLanta.... *
*i just washed it yesterday for the first time.. n i dont wana bother it any more.. i mean, i do need to wash my portion of hair so i dont nkow how thats gona work.. i dont know.. i would prefer not to wash though.. id definitly love to hear what the ladies who havent washed have to say.. cuz id definitly try it.*
*moisterizing will always and forever be a must though *


angenoir said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I just got an install on saturday using EP! Wow! This hair is amazing! No tangling, no shedding, no matting at the neck, no weave "bend" at the neck!!
> 
> ...


----------



## angenoir (Nov 27, 2008)

Your progress pics in your siggy are impressive!!

Your hair has grown alot! Congrats and keep growing!



sweetsuccess said:


> *b u m p i n g *
> *i know i use to wash every week and am now trying to wash every two weeks cuz im currently in spain, and the person who did my install didnt do it very sturdy as what im use to back home in ATLanta.... *
> *i just washed it yesterday for the first time.. n i dont wana bother it any more.. i mean, i do need to wash my portion of hair so i dont nkow how thats gona work.. i dont know.. i would prefer not to wash though.. id definitly love to hear what the ladies who havent washed have to say.. cuz id definitly try it.*
> *moisterizing will always and forever be a must though *


----------



## MsGoody531 (Nov 27, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies...

I have been wearing sew-ins for two years. I only wash my hair once or twice a month and have never experienced any problems. I wear my install for 3 to 3 1/2 months and my hair does not dred, matt or tangle. Now, I do use the Organic Root Stimulator waterless shampoo once a week. I put some of the gell on a cotton ball and work my way around my hair and then go back around with a moist towel to get up any excess that might be sitting on my scalp. When I first started I NEVER washed my hair. All, I did was tilt my head back and put Doo Groo Mega thick or anti-itch oil on my scalp. I KNOW..I KNOW, but in my case my HAIR grows fast when it's dirty . I dont know my hair type but it is super thick with allot of shrinkage.

Sincerely,

Ms Goody


----------



## ajacks (Nov 27, 2008)

MsGoody531 said:


> Good Morning Ladies...
> 
> I have been wearing sew-ins for two years. I only wash my hair once or twice a month and have never experienced any problems. I wear my install for 3 to 3 1/2 months and my hair does not dred, matt or tangle. Now, I do use the *Organic Root Stimulator waterless shampoo* once a week. I put some of the gell on a cotton ball and work my way around my hair and then go back around with a moist towel to get up an that excess that that might be sitting on my scalp. When I first started I NEVER washed my hair. All, I did was tilt my head back and put Doo Groo Mega thick or anti-itch oil on my scalp. I KNOW..I KNOW, but in my case my HAIR grows fast when it's dirty . I dont know my hair type but it is super thick with allot of shrinkage.
> 
> ...


 
 I never heard of this but I will be looking for it now.  I used to wash my hair every week while wearing a sew-in but I ended up with tangling and dredding, luckily my stylist is very patient so I haven't experienced a setback.  Now I was every 2-weeks and my scalp is so itchy.  Maybe this will be the answer. :scratchch


----------



## angenoir (Dec 4, 2008)

Bumping this for the weave challenge ladies!


----------



## Mwenye_Heri (Dec 5, 2008)

OK ladies, I took my hair out on the 1st but I forgot to post the pics.  Tomorrow I will post them.  I will also post pics of my hair in Feb. (when I started the hide my hair personal challenge) How much shedding occured since I had my install (From Sept 20 until DEC 1st and the growth that I had.  I think I will post pics of my new install that I am getting today. I am excited Jehan in Baltimore is doing it with the Indian Hair which is a new experience for me!!


----------



## Mwenye_Heri (Dec 5, 2008)

Here we go!!!




This is my hair as of December 1, 2008.  This was before I got a trim from my new stylist Jehan, she is not scissor happy so she cut of about an inch.  




This is my hair in February 2008.  The condition of my hair was freshly relaxed hair but the stylist claimed there was a lot of damage.  So she cut it off.  So I think I am about NL here??








Current install!! I am loving it.  My Virgin Indian hair, I got a swang to my hair.






The install that was put in on September 20 until Nov 30, 2008.  Saga hair and I forgot the color.  I know it was 4 mixed with something.





The last and final pic is the shedding.  This is about 9 weeks of shedding. 

More stats as of this week I am 10 months post relaxer.  Today when I went in for my consultation I have 50% natural and 50 % relaxed.  I had about an inch taken off because I am going to long term transition my hair.  No big chop for me.  I tried to wash my hair once every two weeks when I did it was water/ shampoo Nexxus  mixed in a squirt bottle.  I used a mixture of Infusium 23 (orginial forumla) and braid spray in a squirt bottle and moisturized 3-4 times a week.  DC with Organics pack.


----------



## kriolagirl (Dec 7, 2008)

hey ladies...jst checking in to let you know i am out of the challenge. i took my last weave of 2008 out on Dec 4th.  I had that install since Oct 1.  I have alot of growth and can't wait to get it pressed on my bday Dec. 24th to do a length check.  I'm planning on wearing wigs/half-wigs for the rest of the winter season  i prob won't get another sew-in until the spring summer.  good luck to everyone on this last month of the challenge and i can't wait to see the results!

i had just taken my install down in this pic and detangled w/ a wide tooth comb.


----------



## sweetsuccess (Dec 7, 2008)

im so excitedddd!! i cant wait to check in with you ladies mid january (when im taking out this current sew in) and after i get a press.. i have to think what im going to do for the rest of the winter months. i dont want to jump right back into weaving it up.. i wanna let my hair breathe a lil.. maybe il do braidouts. we'll see. 

happy hair growinggg!!


----------



## sweetsuccess (Dec 8, 2008)

ladies i have a question 

when you wash your sew ins.. how important is it to make sure you dry your braids under neath the weave? do you guys always dry your braids. or do you let them airdry along with your hair...?

and if you dont dry them.. have you gotten any bad results? .. i use to always make it a mission to blow dry my braids underneath the hair.. but due to living in somesones house in spain, im trying not to use such powerful energy.

is anything goin to happen to my braided hair if i dont blow dry it? (i.e. mildew, buildup...)

thanks in advance,
*td


----------



## Mwenye_Heri (Dec 8, 2008)

sweetsuccess said:


> ladies i have a question
> 
> when you wash your sew ins.. *how important is it to make sure you dry your braids under neath the weave*? do you guys always dry your braids. or do you let them airdry along with your hair...?
> 
> ...


 
It depends.  One of my friends wears weaves all the time and she doesn't allow her braids to dry underneath.  She hasn't complained of buildup or mildew.  But me personally I have to sit under the dryer because my hair smells weird if I don't allow them to dry.  Maybe you can wash your hair in the morning and let it air dry all day and before you go to bed you can blow dry.  That way you are conserving energy and you are not going to bed with wet hair.  HTH


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's my first update for you guys I guess. This is my first update sense my last full weave. It was in for a VERY LONG TIME. I had TREMENDOUS growth, but I don't believe it showed up on my head because it was in so long. I really think I lost hair. I'm not sure. But after 5 months sense my last photo, I feel like I should be way further in my progress than I am. I also got a small trim and didn't get to see the hair before she trimmed it but it but here's a photo. What do you all think???? Bad....??? I've been getting glue ins instead now and I think I'm going to switch to clip ins for 2009.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Dec 27, 2008)

Bumping.........I can't wait till the end of the month


----------



## ajacks (Dec 28, 2008)

I will not be removing my current install until Jan. 19th, so I will do my updates then.  
Is anyone planning to continue wearing sew-ins in '09?  I think I will continue, but this time alternating with 1/2 wigs and LF.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok, so many of you already saw my reveal thread and video. But's here is a summary for the weave challenge '08.   I will be continuing with my weaves in '09.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 28, 2008)

sweetsuccess said:


> ladies i have a question
> 
> when you wash your sew ins.. how important is it to make sure you dry your braids under neath the weave? do you guys always dry your braids. or do you let them airdry along with your hair...?
> 
> ...



I've been airdrying mine for years with no problems. If it's still a little damp you can blast the roots with a blowdryer if you want.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 28, 2008)

sweetsuccess said:


> ladies i have a question
> 
> when you wash your sew ins.. how important is it to make sure you dry your braids under neath the weave? do you guys always dry your braids. or do you let them airdry along with your hair...?
> 
> ...


 
Airdrying should be okay done it plenty of times, I just wash in the morning so its dry before bed....If I have the time I'll sit under a dryer on low.



jamaicalovely said:


> Ok, so many of you already saw my reveal thread and video. But's here is a summary for the weave challenge '08. I will be continuing with my weaves in '09.


 
Wow....Awesome!


----------



## delitefulmane (Feb 9, 2009)

How do you dry the hair underneath the sewn in hair?


----------

